# Sultan of Oman's Armed Forces



## Ahmed Jo

I gathered info from around the web to make this thread, hopefully I didn't mess up the images  
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The *Sultan of Oman's Armed Forces* (*SOAF* — Arabic: *القوات المسلحة لسلطان عمان*, transliterated: *al-Quwāt ul-Musalḥatu as-Sulṭān ‘Umān*) are the Royal Army of Oman (Arabic: *الجيش العماني*, transliterated: *al-Jaīsh al-‘Umānī*), Royal Navy of Oman,Royal Air Force of Oman and other defence forces of the Sultanate of Oman. Since their formal establishment in the early 1950s, with British assistance they have twice overcome insurgencies which have threatened the integrity or social structure of the state, and more recently have contributed contingents or facilities to coalitions formed to protect the Persian Gulf states. _*(ahem, Arab Gulf)*_

*Royal Army of Oman








*

One divisional HQ
Two brigade HQ (Northern Brigade, Southern Brigade) with a 3rd in the process of being established for Border Security
Armour
Two Armoured Regiments (battalion-sized, one with Challenger 2, one with M60A3)
Armoured Car Regiment (battalion)

Infantry
Mechanized Regiment (one battalion)
Muscat Regiment (one battalion)
Northern Frontier Regiment (one battalion)
Desert Regiment (one battalion)
Jebel Regiment (one battalion)
Southern Regiment (two battalions, composed of Baluchi personnel)

Artillery
Four Artillery Regiments (battalions)

SAF Signals
SAF Engineers
SAF Electrical & Mechanical Engineers
*



*_(11th Brigade, Western Frontier Regiment)_




_(Omani Challenger 2)_




_(Omani Chieftain tanks)_




_(Omani M60A1 tanks)




(Omani L118 Howitzers)_
*Full list of the Army's equipment:
*
 *Armoured Vehicles*

Challenger 2 main battle tank (38)
Challenger Armoured recovery vehicle (40)
Chieftain tank-MK-5 (27)-status unknown
M60A1 (60)
M60A3 (93)
M88A-1 Recovery (11)
M728 Recovery (31)
B1 Centauro with 120 mm gun (Hitfact) (9) in service 2009-10
Mowag Piranha 8x8 LAV's (175)
Panhard VBL (132) including 8 with BGM-71 TOW ATGM Missile launcher.
Panhard VAB 4x4 &6x6 including 6 with 2RM 120mm heavy mortar\ 6 VAB-VCI and 8 VAB-VTT (56)
Fahd APC (31-100)
WZ-551B (50)
HMMWV Hummer
Commando MK-III 4x4 (100)
FV101 Scorpion (97)
FV103 Spartan (34)
FV105 Sultan (31)
FV106 Samson (30)
Alvis Stormer (9)
Alvis Saladin (38)-status unknown
Saxon (22)
Cadillac Gage Commando (20)




Russia BTR-80-?
VBC-90 (19)
 *Trucks*

MAN TAG heavy trucks
ACMAT VLA 6x6
ACMAT VLRA 4x4
Landrover 4x4
 *Artillery*

Type-90A 122mm MRLs (12)
G6 howitzers (24)
M-109A2 (15)-status unknown
L118 Light Gun (39)
Type 59-1 (12)




Soviet Union M46 130mm Gun (15)
FH-70 (12)
122 mm howitzer 2A18 (D-30) (30)
L16 81mm Mortar
M-102 105mm Howitzer (36)
Brandt 120mm mortar (12)
2R2M 120mm SP\on VAB mortar (14)
M-30 107mm mortar-SP\on M-106A-2 APCs (12)
BGM-71F TOW-2B ATGMs (18)launchers\562 missiles.
BGM-71A\C Improved TOW ATGMs 26 launchers\220 missiles.
FGM-148 ATGMs 30 launchers\250 missiles
Milan ATGMs 32-50 launchers
LAW MK-80 Light ATRLs
RPG-7V Light ATRLs
 *SAM *

Oerlikon 35 mm twin cannon GDF-007 (10)
Skyguard-AD system (Aspide SAMs+Oerlikon GDF-002 35mm twin AAGs)[_citation needed_]
Bofors 40mm gun
VDAA 2x20mm SP-AAGs (9)
ZU-23 2x23mm AAGs (4-5)
M-167A2 VADS 20mm AAG[_citation needed_]
SHORAR radar system (2)
Blindfire radar systems for Rapier missiles (18)
Skyguard-radar systems for Skyguard A\D systems (5)
Cymbeline artillery location radar (3)
Tigercat SAMs[_citation needed_]
Crotale anti-aircraft missile used on the Qahir-class corvette
Avenger SP-air defense system-on order (18)
Rapier MK-2\Jernas SAMs (5) launchers\600 Rapier-1+ 800 Rapier-2 missiles.
Mistral anti-aircraft missile (54) launchers\230 missiles.
Blowpipe MANPADs-200 missiles.
Javelin MANPADs (30) launchers\280 missiles.
SA-7 Grail MANPADs (34)
NASAMS[5]
THAAD anti-missile system[6]
 *Small arms*

Browning Hi-Power MK-2 Pistol
SIG Sauer P226
S&W M38
INSAS Standard Assault Rifle of Oman Army
Steyr AUG Service Rifle
M16A1/A2/A4 Service rifle
M4 carbine
Bushmaster Carbon 15
SIG SG 540
FN FAL 50-00/L1A1
H&K G3
FN Minimi SAW
FN MAG Machine gun
M2 BrowningHB Machine gun
M203 grenade launcher
M79 grenade launcher
PCMVMF
Accuracy International Arctic Warfare
Barrett M82
H&K MP5A3
H&K MP7A1
Sterling MK-IV (L2A3)

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
9


----------



## Ahmed Jo

*Royal Navy of Oman*
*







*
_ (Omani Al Rasikh)




(Omani Corvette Al-Shamihk)




(Khareef Class Corvette)



_

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Ahmed Jo

*Royal Air Force of Oman







*_(The Fin Flash they use)_
*







*
_(NH90)







(Omani Hercules)




(Hawk 203)_





_(Omani Mushshak obtained from Pakistan)_

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## al-Hasani

Well done @Ahmed Jo .

*Oman Military Rank Insignia*












Maybe one day we will have covered all Arab armies of the Arab League? The likelihood of that happening is low though given the fact that we are a dying species on PDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Ahmed Jo

al-Hasani said:


> Well done @Ahmed Jo .
> 
> *Oman Military Rank Insignia*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe one day we will have covered all Arab armies of the Arab League? The likelihood of that happening is low though given the fact that we are a dying species on PDF.


True, and just while looking for some of these images I stumbled upon many other defense websites (some focus exclusively on Arab stuff but they're also in the Arabic language) so it's no wonder.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Omani Royal Armed Forces (RAF)*



​The Sultan’s Armed Forces (SAF) play an essential role in defending the nation. In developing the SAF and the Royal Guard of Oman (RGO),the Sultanate focused its attention on intensive training rather than the establishment of an intensive arms program, recognizing that highly trained manpower was its most important defence asset. The three main arms of the Sultans Armed Forces(SAF) the Royal Army of Oman (RAO), the Royal Air Force of Oman (RAFO) and the Royal Navy of Oman(RNO), along with the Royal Guard of Oman (RGO), form a modern, well organized and well equipped fighting force that boasts a full range of integrated modern weaponry. All its bases are linked by a sophisticated command and control system.

The Omani Armed Forces are charged with defending the country, protecting the monarchy, and maintaining internal security. Sultan Qaboos serves as the Prime Minister, Defense Minister, Supreme Commander, and Commander in Chief of the Armed Forces. He was trained at the British Royal Military Academy and served as a junior officer in the British Army. This background, when combined with subsequent intensive years of force development and war against the Dhofar insurgency, closely identifies Sultan Qaboos with the armed forces. Out of the population's 350,000 males between the ages of 15 and 49 years of age, roughly 200,000 are fit for military service Sultan Qabus ibn Said retained for himself the positions of prime minister and minister of defense. The sultan's uncle, Fahar ibn Taimur Al Said, served as deputy prime minister for security and defense. Between 1970 and 1987, the armed forces commander, as well as the heads of the air force and navy, were British generals and admirals on loan.

As of early 1993, the chief of staff and the three service commanders were Omanis. As of 1992, personnel strength of the Royal Armed Forces (as they were renamed--RAF) had reached about 35,700, including 6,000 royal household troops--a 4,500 Royal Guard of Oman (RGO) brigade, two Special Forces regiments totaling 700 trained by British air commandos, and 800 miscellaneous other personnel--and foreign personnel, who are believed to number about 3,700.

After 1970 the Sultan's Armed Forces (SAF; later renamed the Royal Armed Forces) has became one of the more modern and better trained fighting forces among the Arab gulf states. Recognizing its strategic importance guarding the Strait of Hormuz (through which nearly one-fifth of the world's oil transited) and the Gulf of Oman, the sultanate has struggled to maintain a high degree of military preparedness in spite of its limited financial means. Its defense budget in 1992 was estimated at US$1.7 billion, exclusive of the GCC subsidy shared with Bahrain. It has periodically tested the capabilities of its armed forces by engaging in joint exercises with Western powers, particularly in regular exercises with British forces. Oman has taken the initiative in efforts to strengthen regional collective security through the GCC. At the conclusion of the Persian Gulf War, it proposed the development of a GCC regional security force of 100,000 personnel.

For many years after the defeat of the Dhofar insurgents, Oman regarded its southern border with the PDRY as the most likely source of future conflict. The PDRY provided the Dhofari rebels with supplies, training camps, and refuge from attacks. Omani ground and air strength was concentrated at Salalah, Thamarit, and other towns near the PDRY border. The threat of PFLO dissident activity supported by the PDRY or border operations against Oman declined after reconciliation with the PDRY, marked by the exchange of ambassadors in 1987.

Apart from its military role, the SAF carried out a variety of civil action projects that, particularly in Dhofar, were an important means of gaining the allegiance of the people. Military engineers assisted road construction in mountain areas. The air force carried out supply operations and provided medical service to remote areas. The navy performed similar duties along Oman's long coastline. The navy also patrolled the sultanate's territorial waters and the 370-kilometer Exclusive Economic Zone to deter smuggling and illegal fishing.

*Background*​
As a regional commercial power in the nineteenth century, Oman held territories on the island of Zanzibar off the coast of East Africa, in Mombasa along the coast of East Africa, and until 1958 in Gwadar (in present-day Pakistan) on the coast of the Arabian Sea. When its East African possessions were lost, Oman withdrew into isolationism in the southeast corner of the Arabian Peninsula. Another of the gulf states with long-standing ties to the British, Oman became important in the British-French rivalry at the end of the eighteenth century, when Napoleonic France challenged the British Empire for control of the trade routes to the East. Although nominally a fully independent sultanate, Oman enjoyed the protection of the empire without being, de jure, in the category of a colony or a protected state. With its external defenses guaranteed and its overseas territories lost, the sultanate had no need for armed forces other than mercenaries to safeguard the personal position of the sultan.

In 1952, when the Saudis occupied Omani territory near the Al Buraymi Oasis, a British-led force from the Trucial Coast fought the incursion and retook the territory for the sultan. Later in the same decade, the sultan again called on British troops to aid in putting down a rebellion led by the former imam (see Glossary) of Oman, who attempted to establish a separate state free of rule from Muscat. British ground and air forces dispatched to aid the Muscat and Oman Field Force succeeded in overcoming the rebels in early 1959. Nevertheless, instead of a minor intertribal affair in Oman's hinterland, the rebellion became an international incident, attracting wide sympathy and support among members of the League of Arab States (Arab League) and the UN.

An agreement between Sultan Said ibn Taimur Al Said and the British government in 1958 led to the creation of the Sultan's Armed Forces (SAF) and the promise of British assistance in military development. The agreement included the detailing of British officers and confirmed the existing rights of Britain's Royal Air Force to use facilities at Salalah in Dhofar region and at Masirah, an island off the Omani coast in the Arabian Sea.

Sultan Said ibn Taimur was ultraconservative and opposed to change of any kind. Kindled by Arab nationalism, a rebellion broke out in 1964 in Dhofar, the most backward and exploited area of Oman. Although begun as a tribal separatist movement against a reactionary ruler, the rebellion was backed by leftist elements in the PDRY. Its original aim was the overthrow of Said ibn Taimur, but, by 1967, under the name of the Popular Front for the Liberation of the Occupied Arabian Gulf--which in 1974 was changed to the Popular Front for the Liberation of Oman (PFLO)-- it adopted much wider goals. Supported by the Soviet Union through the PDRY, it hoped to spread revolution throughout the conservative regimes of the Arabian Peninsula.

Said ibn Taimur's reprisals against the Dhofari people tended to drive them into the rebel camp. In 1970, as the Dhofari guerrilla attacks expanded, Said ibn Taimur's son, Qabus ibn Said Al Said, replaced his father in a coup carried out with the assistance of British officers. Qabus ibn Said, a Sandhurst graduate and veteran of British army service, began a program to modernize the country and to develop the armed forces. In addition to British troops and advisers, the new sultan was assisted by troops sent by the shah of Iran. Aid also came from India, Jordan, Pakistan, Saudi Arabia, and the Trucial Coast, all interested in ensuring that Oman did not become a "people's republic." An Iranian brigade, along with artillery and helicopters, arrived in Dhofar in 1973. After the arrival of the Iranians, the combined forces consolidated their positions on the coastal plain and moved against the guerrillas' mountain stronghold. By stages, the Omanis and Iranians gradually subdued the guerrilla forces, pressing their remnants closer and closer to the PDRY border. In December 1975, having driven the PFLO from Omani territory, the sultan declared that the war had been won. Total Omani, British, and Iranian casualties during the final two-and-one-half years of the conflict were about 500.

Sultan Qaboos aspired to build an armed force which would embrace a “deterrent perspective”, a tool which would meet Oman’s defence needs and could rally together. The Sultan’s Armed Forces was developed and built up with combat-ready men, but a fine balance was made in funding the forces, so that, “the tank [should] not be at the cost of a loaf”. His Majesty, the Supreme Commander, has insisted that the various components of the Armed Forces are maintained at a maximum level of vigilance, capability and combat readiness. In order for this to happen, it was vital to provide the infrastructure and installations of training. These included military training establishments from schools and centres for personnel training, to military colleges such as the Sultan Qaboos Military College and the Officer/Cadet Training School, to the Command and Staff College which supplies officers to occupy command posts in the various branches of the Army. At the same time, it was necessary to upgrade the administrative and technical support systems within the Army in order to keep pace with its expansion.

With its extensive facilities and nationwide presence, the SAF is well placed to work with the different government departments working to promote development and prosperity for Oman and its citizens. It also trains civilians in navigation, communications, administration and other skills, while its military education programme gives school students a grounding in the principles and values of military life. The armed forces build roads to the most remote mountain and desert regions, transport people, provisions and water to otherwise inaccessible areas and - in co-operation with other competent authorities - provide the people living in those areas with health services. Their other duties include search and rescue operations at sea and the prevention of illegal immigration. Retired SAF personnel frequently contribute their valuable experience to the Sultanate's continued development by setting up their own businesses or finding employment in the private sector.

Exercise "Saif Sareea" II (Swift Sword II) took place in the Sultanate of Oman during September and October 2001, and constituted the largest deployment undertaken by the UK Ministry of Defence (the Department) since the Gulf War in 1991. The deployment involved some 22,500 personnel, 6,500 vehicles and trailers, 93 aircraft of all types and 21 naval vessels. The Exercise was part of the Department's joint exercise program and was designed to demonstrate the concept of the Joint Rapid Reaction Forces. It also provided an opportunity to operate with the Armed Forces of a friendly nation, and to conduct unit and formation level training in theater.

The Department successfully demonstrated key elements of the Joint Rapid Reaction Forces concept. A medium-scale joint task force was generated and projected over a distance of 5,000 miles. While communications were stretched in the austere environment, the command and control structure deployed on the Exercise worked. Logistic support was demonstrated with personnel and equipment being successfully moved to, from, and around a large theatre of operations. Overall, the Exercise has shown that the United Kingdom is capable of mounting a balanced, coherent force over a strategic distance. Among its allies, the United Kingdom is the only country, other than the United States, that has demonstrated this.

Omani Royal Armed Forces (RAF)

@Ahmed Jo

True. Problem is not Arab material at all or Arabic military forums. They are in abundance almost. The problem is finding English sources that are not outdated since we are on a English speaking forum. I think that I found some useful information in English outside of Wikipedia that is not too outdated.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmed Jo

*Oman joins Jordan in operating Robinson helicopters* - January 1, 2015

The Royal Air Force of Oman is believed to have ordered Robinson R44 helicopters to fulfil training needs with its air force. The Omanis follow the Royal Jordanian Air Force (RJAF) who ordered eight Robinson R44 Raven II helicopters, becoming only the fifth military operator of the type.

The R44 is a single-engined four-seat helicopter developed from the original two-seat R22, sharing much the same configuration, and with a similar semi-rigid two-bladed main rotor, two-bladed tail rotor and skid landing gear.
First flown in 1990, the basic R44 was developed to produce the R44 Raven, which introduced hydraulically assisted controls and adjustable pedals, and this was introduced in January 2000. 
In July 2002, Robinson introduced the Raven II, which featured a more powerful, fuel-injected Lycoming IO-540-AE1A5 flat-six piston engine and wider main rotor blades, allowing a higher gross weight and improved altitude performance.
Though widely used in the commercial world, the Robinson R44 has had relatively little success in winning military orders, with a single example sold to Bolivia, three to the Dominican Republic’s Army, and four each to Estonia and Lebanon. 
The Royal Jordanian Air Force (RJAF) selected the R44 Raven II to replace the fleet of 12 Hughes 500D helicopters used by No 5 Squadron, part of the King Hussein Air College at Mafraq, for primary rotary-wing pilot training. The Hughes 500s have been in service since 1981.
The decision to select the R44 came after a four-member RJAF evaluation team visited the Robinson Helicopter Company in March. While the team, led by Brigadier General Walid Jaradat, were reportedly impressed by the R44’s low operating and maintenance costs, Colonel Imad Ghwein revealed that it was positive feedback about the R44 from “a neighbouring country’s air force” that convinced the RJAF. The only Robinson operator in the region is Lebanon.
The Lebanese Army took delivery of its first two Robinson R44 Raven II helicopters in January 2005, and then received two more in December. These were assigned to the pilot training role, and were based at Rayak Air Force Base in Bekaa Valley. General Nouhad Zebian, the Lebanese Air Force Commander, later said: “The use of Robinson helicopters has been very cost-effective and allowed the students to become experienced pilots before moving on to flying larger military aircraft. We hope to expand our Robinson fleet with even more helicopters in the future.” 
The Lebanese found that training in the Robinsons was a useful substitute for instruction in large and powerful military helicopters, which had always proved to be extremely costly with heavy consumption of fuel, and maintenance man-hours. They were also happy with the R44’s hot and high performance.
This was enough for the Jordanians, who promptly ordered an initial batch of eight R44s. 
To prepare for the arrival of the R44 Raven II, 10 RJAF pilots attended Robinson’s safety course and 12 RJAF mechanics received instruction on the type at the company’s maintenance school.
The first four Jordanian R44s were scheduled for delivery before the end of 2014 with the second batch of four helicopters due to follow in early 2015. 
The Jordanian R44s will be equipped with glass cockpits featuring Garmin and Aspen avionics, and will use Bendix King’s new military KTR909 UHF transceiver. No provision has been made for armament.
No 5 Squadron at Mafraq also incorporates a number of Aerospatiale AS350B3 Squirrels, but it is not known whether these will remain in service following the delivery of the Robinsons.
The RJAF operates a number of armed MD530FF helicopters with No 28 Squadron, part of the Prince Hashim Bin Abdullah II Aviation Brigade at King Abdullah II Air Base. These are due to be replaced by 18 Boeing AH-6i Little Bird helicopters.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Already, I am being biased and posting Jordanian related stuff

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Royal Navy of Oman (RNO)*​

*Oman was once one of the world's great sea powers, and its strategic location, proximity to the Strait of Hormuz, long coast and ports on the Indian Ocean give its navy a high priority. *Applying his military experience, Sultan Qaboos successfully modernised his armed forces. He is committed to the protection of international shipping in Omani territorial waters, which include an important part of the Strait of Hormuz; this Strait is vital to the Gulf region and is the corridor through which most of the region's oil production is shipped to the outside world. In addition, this important maritime passage has been utilized for the shipment of many of the region imports and exports.

The Royal Navy of Oman (RNO) has a fleet of gunboats, fast missile boats and support, training, cargo and hydrographical survey vessels,which can be deployed to protect the Sultanate’s coasts and territorial waters and monitor the passage of ships and oil tankers through the strategic Strait of Hormuz. RNO also provides support for joint amphibious and marine transport operations. Three new advanced ocean patrol boats built to the highest operational specifications reinforce the RNO’s capability in Omani waters and the open seas. The Said bin Sultan Naval Base with its world-class facilities is one of the Sultanate’s leading naval establishments. Its Naval Training Centre is accredited by the AGCC Computer HQ as an International Computer Driving Licence (ICDL) examining center.



The Royal Oman Navy (RON), with a strength of 3,000 in 1992, has its headquarters at As Sib, thirty-six kilometers west of Muscat. The principal naval establishment is the Said ibn Sultan Naval Base, completed in 1987, at Wudham Alwa near As Sib. One of the largest engineering projects ever undertaken in Oman, it provides a home port for the RON fleet, training facilities, and workshops for carrying out all maintenance and repair activities. The Naval Training Center, located at the base, offers entrylevel courses for officers and enlisted personnel, as well as specialized branch training. Initially, the navy was staffed almost entirely by British officers and Pakistani NCOs. By the late 1980s, most ship commanders were Omanis, although many Pakistani and British technical personnel remained.

The navy's main combat vessels were four Province-class missile boats built by Vosper Thornycroft. Armed with Exocet antiship missiles and 76mm guns, the last ship was delivered in 1989. The navy also operates four Brook Marine fast-attack craft with 76mm guns and four inshore patrol craft.

The navy is well equipped for amphibious operations and has one 2,500-ton landing ship capable of transporting sixty-ton tanks and three LCMs (landing craft-mechanized). The Royal Oman Navy is not reported to have a Marine Corps or Naval Infantry formation, nor does there appear to be a formation focused on amphibious operations in the Land Forces.

The “Al-Munassir” is a former Royal Navy of Oman tank landing craft (LST), pennant number Lima 1, which was sunk in 2003 as an artificial reef by the Oman Government and is maintained by the Ministry of Tourism. She lies in just under 30m of water in the clear waters of Bandar Khayran approximately ten miles south of the capital Muscat. The “Al-Munassir” was built in the UK by Brook Marine of Lowestoft and commissioned into service with the Royal Navy of Oman in January 1979. Built as a tank landing ship she had a displacement of 2991.5 tonnes and measured 84.1 meters in length with a beam of 14.9 meters. She was initially armed with one 4.5 inch rapid fire gun forward and twin 20mm Oerlikon guns on either side of the superstructure. She also operated a Sea King helicopter from a stern helideck (although she was not equipped with a hanger). Below decks her cavernous payload bay (accessed via her bow doors) was designed to carry a variety of military vehicles including main battle tanks. She had additional accommodation for troops. She was transferred into the reserves [some accounts state in 1987, others in the mid-1990s] and became the Harbor Training Ship at SBSNB Wudam, where she served until decommissioned in 2002 [Combat Fleets says in 2005].

The modernisation of the Royal Navy of Oman (RNO) was conducted using an intelligently and aptly devised program of development which was also facilitated by Oman’s well-established history of sea-going exploration. In 1994/95, the ships RNV Al Bushra and RNV Al Mansour were dedicated as part of the ongoing plan to establish a first rate fleet, competent to protect the 1700km coastline and the strategically important Strait of Hormuz, which is the lifeline of international shipping in the Gulf region. Oman ordered two corvettes - Q31 Quahir al Amwaj and Q32 Al Mua'zzar - armed with eight Exocet missiles, delivered from Britain in 1996-97.



Project Khareef, signed in 2007, covered the design and build of three state-of-the-art 99 meter corvettes for the RNO. With a continued commitment to providing through-life support and services to its customers, BAE Systems is also delivering training for RNO personnel, as well as an initial logistics support package for the ships. The corvette is an efficient and operationally flexible platform, equipped to defend against both surface and air threats. These ships are used to protect Omani territorial waters, conducting coastal patrols in peacetime, with the ability to conduct search and rescue, as well as disaster relief, while providing ocean going capability for use in deterrent operations during times of tension.

Al Shamikh, the first of three ships being built by BAE Systems for the Royal Navy of Oman (RNO) embarked on her first sea trials in the Solent 20 December 2010. Departing from the Company’s Portsmouth facility, a combined BAE Systems and RNO crew is putting the ship through her paces, undertaking extensive platform testing for speed, propulsion and manoeuvrability in the first demonstration of the ship’s capability at sea. Following Al Shamikh’s initial sea trials, she will return to Portsmouth before undergoing further integration and testing, with weapons trials set to take place in the New Year. The first of class was expected to be handed over to the RNO in 2011, following which the crew would undergo the UK Royal Navy's Flag Officer Sea Training before the ship sailed to Oman for warm weather trials.



Al Rahmani, the second ship in the class, was launched in July 2010 and will undertake sea trials in 2011, while the third ship, Al Rasikh, was launched in March 2011. The last of three corvettes under construction by BAE Systems for the Royal Navy of Oman (RNO) was formally named in a launching ceremony at Portsmouth Naval Base 27 June 2011. Employees and guests, including senior representatives from the RNO and UK Royal Navy, gathered at the naval base to watch Lt General Hassan Mohsin Al Sharaiqi, Inspector General of the Police and Customs of the Sultanate of Oman, formally name the RNO’s newest vessel, Al Rasikh.

A major partnership between Oman Sail and BAE Systems was announced 03 February 2010 during the final leg of the Extreme 40s Asia series in Muscat, Oman. With the support and guidance of the Ministry of Tourism, Oman Sail was set up in 2008 to rekindle Oman’s maritime heritage and to inspire a new generation of young Omanis to take up sailing as recreation and as a competitive sport. This will help to restore Oman’s maritime eminence through competing at international level as well as supporting the development of events to support professional sailing in Arabian Peninsula. BAE Systems has a long and well-established relationship with Oman, a trusted partnership which dates back over 30 years, and is a major provider of defence equipment to the country. The partnership with Oman Sail is an important initiative for BAE Systems and is a demonstration of its commitment to this key market.

Al Said [after the Omani Royal Family] the royal yacht of Sultaan Qaboss bin Said al Said, at 155 meters length is the third largest yacht in the world. Al Said was built by the naval architect Lurssen Yachts of Germany in collaboration with Jonathan Quinn Barret, who designed this mega yacht. Initially nicknamed as Project Sunflower, the interiors and styling of the yacht were done by Espen Oeino. Al Said’s main hull was crafted from steel and its superstructure is made with aluminum and after sea trials, the yacht was delivered to the owner in 2007.

Zinat Al-Bihaar is Sultan Qaboos bin Said al Said’s sailing yacht, launched by Oman Royal Yacht Squadron in the year 1988 in Oman. Loaloat Al Behar is a 103 meter custom built yacht built in 1982, and was earlier named as Al Said . The name was changed to Loaloat Al Behar as His Majesty got his newr motor yacht Al Said as her replacement. Later, Sultaan gave this yacht to Ministry of Tourism of Oman.

Royal Oman Navy (RON)

I cannot post more articles from Global Security. It says that I have to subscribe and this costs money. What kind of nonsense is that?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ahmed Jo

_(Omani Hawker Hunter at RAF museum)_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## al-Hasani

*Royal Air Force of Oman (RAFO) *
*Royal Oman Air Force (ROAF)*


The Royal Air Force of Oman (RAFO) is equipped with advanced fighter, interceptor and other aircraft, as well as anti-aircraft missiles and modern radar, defence and weapons systems to ensure a high level of combat proficiency at all times and in all circumstances. In addition to its F-16 fighters, RAFO’s combat capability is reinforced by a number of Hawk and Jaguar aircraft along with Super Lynx and NH90 helicopters, that also provide back-up for the Royal Navy of Oman in protecting the coastline as well as offering support services for members of the public in the mountain areas. To enhance their skills and expertise, they also take part in exercises with the air forces of the Arab Gulf Co-operation Council states and other friendly countries. The Airbus A320-300 has replaced RAFO’s BAC-111 transport planes.

While the Royal Air Force of Oman (ROAF) (Al-Quwwat al-Jawiyya al-Sultaniyya al-’Umaniyya) is not the largest or most modern air force in the Gulf, it is one of the most professional air forces in the Arab world. The Royal Oman Air Force had a strength of about 3,500 in 1992, and about 5,000 in 2005. In the early 1990s its forty-four combat aircraft of British manufacture consisted of two fighter-ground attack squadrons of modern Jaguars, a ground attack and reconnaissance squadron of older Hunters, and a squadron of Strikemasters and Defenders for counterinsurgency, maritime reconnaissance, and training purposes. The air force is fairly well equipped with three transport squadrons and two squadrons of helicopters for troop transport and medical transport.

1 Trainer season PC-9, "Super Mushshak"
2 Transport squadron "Skyvan"
3 Helicopter squadron "Super Lynx", "Jet Ranger"
4 Transport Squadron A320
5 Transport squadron "Skyvan"
6 Fighter-bomber squadron (light) "Hawk"
8 Fighter-bomber squadron "Jaguar"
14 Helicopter squadron 205A, "Super Puma", "Puma"
15 Helicopter squadron "Super Lynx"
16 Transport Squadron C-130H
18 Multi purpose relay F-16
20 Fighter-bomber squadron "Jaguar"

Rapier SAMs were linked to an integrated air control and early warning network based on a Martello radar system. Skyvan aircraft fitted with radar and special navigational gear conduct maritime reconnaissance and antipollution patrols. The principal air bases are at Thamarit in the south and on Masirah. Others are collocated with the international airport at As Sib, at Al Khasab on the Musandam Peninsula, at Nazwah, and at Salalah. Officer and pilot training takes place at the Sultan Qabus Air Academy on Masirah. Pilots of fighter aircraft receive advanced training in Britain.

By 1997 the Omani air force was conducting a study into its future combat-aircraft strategy, including consideration of a Jaguar upgrade program, which would extend the aircraft's life until at least 2005. British Aerospace proposed the Swedish Saab JAS39 Gripen to Oman as a replacement for its Sepecat Jaguar combat aircraft, while Lockheed Martin offered secondhand and new-build F-16s.




​On 04 October 2001, the US Defense Security Cooperation Agency notified Congress of a possible Foreign Military Sale to Oman of F-16 C/D Fighters, associated weapons and equipment and technical and logistical support for the fighters. The Government of Oman has requested a possible sale of 12 F-16C/D Block 50+ aircraft with either the F100-PW-229 or F110-GE-129 engine and APG-68(V)XM FMS radars; two spare F100-PW-229 or two spare F110-GE-129 engines; 14 LANTIRN Targeting Pods (FMS variant); 14 LANTIRN Navigation Pods with Terrain Following Radar (TFR); 50 AIM-120C Advanced Medium Range Air-to-Air Missiles (AMRAAM) and 10 AMRAAM training missiles; 100 AIM-9M-8/9 SIDEWINDER missiles and 10 SIDEWINDER training missiles; 80 AGM-65D/G MAVERICK missiles and 10 MAVERICK training missiles; 20 AGM-84D HARPOON Air-Launched Anti-ship missiles; 100 Enhanced-GBU-10 and 100 Enhanced-GBU-12 PAVEWAY II laser guided bomb kits; 80 GBU-31/32 Joint Direct Attack Munitions; LANTIRN Night Vision Goggle compatible cockpits; and the capability to employ a wide variety of munitions. Associated support equipment, software development/integration, modification kits, spares and repair parts, flight test instrumentation, publications and technical documentation, personnel training and training equipment, U.S. Government and contractor technical and logistics personnel services, and other related requirements to ensure full program supportability will also be provided.




​In an effort to modernize its Air Force, in October 2001, after years of consideration, Oman purchased (with its own funds) 12 U.S.-made F-16 C/D aircraft from new production. Along with associated weapons (Harpoon and AIM missiles), a podded reconnaissance system, and training, the sale was valued at about $825 million, less than the initially estimated cost of $1,120 million. Oman's decision to buy U.S.-made F-16 fighters signals a departure from the country's traditional reliance on British-made weapons. Deliveries for Oman began in 2005; deliveries were completed in 2006.

In 2002 Oman purchased $49 million worth of F-16 ammunition to supplement their 2001 purchase of the F16 aircraft. On 10 April, the Defense Security Cooperation Agency notified Congress of a possible Foreign Military Sale to Oman of various munitions for F-16 Fighter Aircraft and associated equipment and services. The Government of Oman has requested a possible sale of 50,000 20mm high explosive projectiles, 50,000 20mm training projectiles, 300 MK-82 500 lb general purpose bombs, 200 MK-83 1,000 lb general purpose bombs, 100 enhanced GBU-12 Paveway II 500 lb laser guided bomb kits, 50 GBU- 31(v)3/B Joint Direct Attack Munitions, 50 CBU-97/105 sensor fuzed weapon, 20,000 RR-170 self- protection chaff, 20,000 MJU-7B self-protection flares, support equipment, software development/integration, modification kits, spares and repair parts, flight test instrumentation, publications and technical documentation, personnel training and training equipment, U.S. Government and contractor technical and logistics personnel services, and other related elements of logistical and program support.

On 18 July 2002, the Defense Security Cooperation Agency notified Congress of a possible Foreign Military Sale to Oman of podded reconnaissance systems as well as associated equipment and services. The total value, if all options are exercised, could be as high as $49 million. The Government of Oman has requested a possible sale of two Goodrich DB-110 or two BAE Systems F-9120 Podded reconnaissance systems, one Goodrich or one BAE Systems Exploitation Ground Station, support equipment, spares and repair parts, publications and technical documentation, personnel training and training equipment, U.S. Government and contractor technical and logistics personnel services, and other related elements of logistics support.

On 16 December 2004 Textron Systems Corp., Wilmington Mass., was awarded a $115,788,749 firm fixed price contract to provide for 341 Sensor Fuzed Weapons Full-Rate Production (FRP 10) Option Exercise. This effort supports the United States, and foreign military sales to Oman. Total funds have been obligated. This work will be complete by March 2007. The Headquarters Air Armament Center, Eglin Air Force Base, Fla., is the contracting activity (FA8677-05-C-0072).

The Royal Air Force of Oman (RAFO) ordered 20 NH90 TTH in order to replace its fleet of ageing AB205A/206/212/214. The NH90 TTH chosen by Oman is to date one of the most advanced and versatile version of the NH90. This NH90 fleet will cover a wide spectrum of missions from the VIP transport, to troop transport and Search and Rescue missions round the clock in the most demanding conditions. The Certificate of Transfer of the first batch of two NH90 multipurpose helicopters occurred on 23 June 2010 on the Royal Air Force of Oman base of MUSANA after a very demanding 2 months evaluation period in severe operational conditions. This initial delivery which marked the first delivery of an NH90 in the middle east was followed ahead of schedule, in July 2010, by the acceptance process of the second batch of NH90.




​Oman’s most high-profile requirement was for a replacement for its ageing Jaguars after more than 30 years of service, and to provide a more robust air defence and air superiority capability than can be guaranteed by Block 50 F-16s. The front runner to provide a new generation fighter was widely believed to be the Eurofighter Typhoon. It was reported that Oman would eventually receive as many as 18-24 Eurofighter Typhoons, perhaps refurbished and upgraded ex-RAF aircraft. Saab’s JAS 39 Gripen was also reported to be under consideration, though this fighter faded from view. French offers to sell the Dassault Rafale to Oman, made by French president Nicolas Sarkozy during a meeting with Sultan Qaboos bin Said in February 2009, also went nowhere.

On August 3, 2010 the US Defense Security Cooperation Agency notified Congress of a possible Foreign Military Sale to Oman of 18 F-16 Block 50/52 aircraft and associated equipment, parts, training and logistical support for an estimated cost of $3.5 Billion. The Government of Oman requested a possible sale of 18 F-16 Block 50/52 aircraft, 20 F100-PW-229 or F110-GE-129 Increased Performance Engines, 36 LAU- 129/A Common Rail Launchers, 24 APG-68(V)9 radar sets, 20 M61 20mm Vulcan Cannons, 22 AN/ARC-238 Single Channel Ground and Airborne Radio Systems with HAVE QUICK I/II, 40 Joint Helmet Mounted Cueing Systems, 36 LAU-117 MAVERICK Launchers, 22 ALQ-211 Advanced Integrated Defensive Electronic Warfare Suites (AIDEWS) or Advanced Countermeasures Electronic Systems (ACES) (ACES includes the ALQ-187 Electronic Warfare System and AN/ALR-93 Radar Warning Receiver), Advanced Identification Friend or Foe (AIFF) Systems with Mode IV, 34 Global Positioning Systems (GPS) and Embedded-GPS/Inertial Navigation Systems (INS), 18 AN/AAQ-33 SNIPER Targeting Pods or similarly capable system, 4 DB-110 Reconnaissance Pods (RECCE), 22 AN/ALE-47 Countermeasures Dispensing Systems (CMDS), and 35 ALE-50 Towed Decoys.

Also included is the upgrade of the existing 12 F-16 Block 50/52 aircraft, site survey, support equipment, tanker support, ferry services, Cartridge Actuated Devices/Propellant Actuated Devices (CAD/PAD), conformal fuel tanks, construction, modification kits, repair and return, modification kits, spares and repair parts, construction, publications and technical documentation, personnel training and training equipment, U.S. Government and contractor technical, engineering, and logistics support services, ground based flight simulator, and other related elements of logistics support.

This proposed sale will contribute to the foreign policy and national security of the United States by helping to improve the security of a friendly country that has been, and continues to be, an important force for political stability and economic progress in the Middle East. The proposed sale will provide a significant increase in the Royal Air Force of Oman’s (RAFO) capability to train with U.S. and coalition forces and augment coalition forces in a regional conflict. The F-16 Block 50/52 will enable Oman to support both its own air defense needs and coalition operations. Oman currently has 12 F-16s in its inventory and will have no difficulty absorbing these additional aircraft into its armed forces.

On 14 December 2011 Lockheed Martin Corp., Fort Worth, Texas, was awarded a $600,000,000 dollar firm-fixed-price, time-and-material and cost-plus-fixed-fee contract for a Foreign Military Sales program that will provide the government of Oman with following: 12 F-16 C/D Block 50 Multi-Role Fighter Aircraft (10 C models, two D models); support equipment; technical orders; and integrated logistics support. The location of the performance is Fort Worth, Texas. Work is expected to be completed Nov. 30, 2016. This was a sole-source acquisition. Therefore, one proposal was received. ASC/WWMK, Wright-Patterson Air Force Base, Ohio, is the contracting activity (FA8615-12-C-6011).

The Defense Security Cooperation Agency notified Congress on 12 June 2012 of a possible Foreign Military Sale to the Government of Oman for 55 AIM-9X Block II SIDEWINDER All-Up- Round Missiles, 36 AIM-9X Block II SIDEWINDER Captive Air Training Missiles, 6 AIM-9X Block II Tactical Guidance Units, 4 AIM-9X Block II Captive Air Training Missile Guidance Units, 1 Dummy Air Training Missile, and other related equipment. The estimated cost is $86 million.

On 29 June 2012 NHI delivered two more NH90 helicopters to the Royal Air Force of Oman. As of that date the RAFO operated ten NH90s out of twenty ordered. These new generation helicopters are among the best equipped helicopters in the region, they are able to fulfill a wide spectrum of missions such as tactical transport, logistic support, Vip transport, Medevac, light armed support, Search and Rescue missions.

The Defense Security Cooperation Agency notified Congress 12 December 2012 of a possible Foreign Military Sale to Oman for a number of F-16 A/C weapon systems, as well as associated equipment, parts, training and logistical support for an estimated cost of $117 million. The Sultanate of Oman requested a possible sale of 27 AIM-120C-7 Advanced Medium Range Air-to-Air Missiles (AMRAAM), 162 GBU-12 PAVEWAY II 500-lb Laser Guided Bombs, 162 FMU-152 bomb fuzes, 150 BLU-111B/B 500-lb Conical Fin General Purpose Bombs (Freefall Tail), 60 BLU-111B/B 500-lb Retarded Fin General Purpose Bombs (Ballute Tail), and 32 CBU-105 Wind Corrected Munitions Dispensers (WCMD). Also included are 20mm projectiles, Aerial Gunnery Target System (AGTS-36), training munitions, flares, chaff, containers, impulse cartridges, weapon support equipment and components, repair and return, spare and repair parts, publications and technical documentation, personnel training and training equipment, U.S. Government and contractor representative logistics and technical support services, site survey, and other related elements of logistics support.

BAE Systems said 21 December 2012 that it had signed e $4.1 billion contract to provide Oman with 12 Typhoon fighter jets and eight Hawk jet trainers. Delivery of the aircraft is slated to begin in 2017. BAE said the contract covers the supply of the aircraft and in-service support. The move will safeguard thousands of jobs in Britain. The deal will make Oman the seventh nation to use the Eurofighter Typhoon, which is built by a consortium of European aerospace companies, joining the air forces of the United Kingdom, Germany, Italy, Spain, Austria and Saudi Arabia. This order of Hawk AJT's follows an order from the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia in May of this year. This order takes the total number of Hawk aircraft sold, or on order, to 998.

A new air base has been under construction at al-Musana'a in the northern part of the country and this will boost operating efficiency when it becomes operational.

Royal Air Force of Oman (RAFO) / Royal Oman Air Force (ROAF)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmed Jo

al-Hasani said:


> *Royal Navy of Oman (RNO)*​
> 
> Oman was once one of the world's great sea powers, and its strategic location, proximity to the Strait of Hormuz, long coast and ports on the Indian Ocean give its navy a high priority. Applying his military experience, Sultan Qaboos successfully modernised his armed forces. He is committed to the protection of international shipping in Omani territorial waters, which include an important part of the Strait of Hormuz; this Strait is vital to the Gulf region and is the corridor through which most of the region's oil production is shipped to the outside world. In addition, this important maritime passage has been utilized for the shipment of many of the region imports and exports.
> 
> The Royal Navy of Oman (RNO) has a fleet of gunboats, fast missile boats and support, training, cargo and hydrographical survey vessels,which can be deployed to protect the Sultanate’s coasts and territorial waters and monitor the passage of ships and oil tankers through the strategic Strait of Hormuz. RNO also provides support for joint amphibious and marine transport operations. Three new advanced ocean patrol boats built to the highest operational specifications reinforce the RNO’s capability in Omani waters and the open seas. The Said bin Sultan Naval Base with its world-class facilities is one of the Sultanate’s leading naval establishments. Its Naval Training Centre is accredited by the AGCC Computer HQ as an International Computer Driving Licence (ICDL) examining center.
> 
> 
> 
> The Royal Oman Navy (RON), with a strength of 3,000 in 1992, has its headquarters at As Sib, thirty-six kilometers west of Muscat. The principal naval establishment is the Said ibn Sultan Naval Base, completed in 1987, at Wudham Alwa near As Sib. One of the largest engineering projects ever undertaken in Oman, it provides a home port for the RON fleet, training facilities, and workshops for carrying out all maintenance and repair activities. The Naval Training Center, located at the base, offers entrylevel courses for officers and enlisted personnel, as well as specialized branch training. Initially, the navy was staffed almost entirely by British officers and Pakistani NCOs. By the late 1980s, most ship commanders were Omanis, although many Pakistani and British technical personnel remained.
> 
> The navy's main combat vessels were four Province-class missile boats built by Vosper Thornycroft. Armed with Exocet antiship missiles and 76mm guns, the last ship was delivered in 1989. The navy also operates four Brook Marine fast-attack craft with 76mm guns and four inshore patrol craft.
> 
> The navy is well equipped for amphibious operations and has one 2,500-ton landing ship capable of transporting sixty-ton tanks and three LCMs (landing craft-mechanized). The Royal Oman Navy is not reported to have a Marine Corps or Naval Infantry formation, nor does there appear to be a formation focused on amphibious operations in the Land Forces.
> 
> The “Al-Munassir” is a former Royal Navy of Oman tank landing craft (LST), pennant number Lima 1, which was sunk in 2003 as an artificial reef by the Oman Government and is maintained by the Ministry of Tourism. She lies in just under 30m of water in the clear waters of Bandar Khayran approximately ten miles south of the capital Muscat. The “Al-Munassir” was built in the UK by Brook Marine of Lowestoft and commissioned into service with the Royal Navy of Oman in January 1979. Built as a tank landing ship she had a displacement of 2991.5 tonnes and measured 84.1 meters in length with a beam of 14.9 meters. She was initially armed with one 4.5 inch rapid fire gun forward and twin 20mm Oerlikon guns on either side of the superstructure. She also operated a Sea King helicopter from a stern helideck (although she was not equipped with a hanger). Below decks her cavernous payload bay (accessed via her bow doors) was designed to carry a variety of military vehicles including main battle tanks. She had additional accommodation for troops. She was transferred into the reserves [some accounts state in 1987, others in the mid-1990s] and became the Harbor Training Ship at SBSNB Wudam, where she served until decommissioned in 2002 [Combat Fleets says in 2005].
> 
> The modernisation of the Royal Navy of Oman (RNO) was conducted using an intelligently and aptly devised program of development which was also facilitated by Oman’s well-established history of sea-going exploration. In 1994/95, the ships RNV Al Bushra and RNV Al Mansour were dedicated as part of the ongoing plan to establish a first rate fleet, competent to protect the 1700km coastline and the strategically important Strait of Hormuz, which is the lifeline of international shipping in the Gulf region. Oman ordered two corvettes - Q31 Quahir al Amwaj and Q32 Al Mua'zzar - armed with eight Exocet missiles, delivered from Britain in 1996-97.
> 
> 
> 
> Project Khareef, signed in 2007, covered the design and build of three state-of-the-art 99 meter corvettes for the RNO. With a continued commitment to providing through-life support and services to its customers, BAE Systems is also delivering training for RNO personnel, as well as an initial logistics support package for the ships. The corvette is an efficient and operationally flexible platform, equipped to defend against both surface and air threats. These ships are used to protect Omani territorial waters, conducting coastal patrols in peacetime, with the ability to conduct search and rescue, as well as disaster relief, while providing ocean going capability for use in deterrent operations during times of tension.
> 
> Al Shamikh, the first of three ships being built by BAE Systems for the Royal Navy of Oman (RNO) embarked on her first sea trials in the Solent 20 December 2010. Departing from the Company’s Portsmouth facility, a combined BAE Systems and RNO crew is putting the ship through her paces, undertaking extensive platform testing for speed, propulsion and manoeuvrability in the first demonstration of the ship’s capability at sea. Following Al Shamikh’s initial sea trials, she will return to Portsmouth before undergoing further integration and testing, with weapons trials set to take place in the New Year. The first of class was expected to be handed over to the RNO in 2011, following which the crew would undergo the UK Royal Navy's Flag Officer Sea Training before the ship sailed to Oman for warm weather trials.
> 
> 
> 
> Al Rahmani, the second ship in the class, was launched in July 2010 and will undertake sea trials in 2011, while the third ship, Al Rasikh, was launched in March 2011. The last of three corvettes under construction by BAE Systems for the Royal Navy of Oman (RNO) was formally named in a launching ceremony at Portsmouth Naval Base 27 June 2011. Employees and guests, including senior representatives from the RNO and UK Royal Navy, gathered at the naval base to watch Lt General Hassan Mohsin Al Sharaiqi, Inspector General of the Police and Customs of the Sultanate of Oman, formally name the RNO’s newest vessel, Al Rasikh.
> 
> A major partnership between Oman Sail and BAE Systems was announced 03 February 2010 during the final leg of the Extreme 40s Asia series in Muscat, Oman. With the support and guidance of the Ministry of Tourism, Oman Sail was set up in 2008 to rekindle Oman’s maritime heritage and to inspire a new generation of young Omanis to take up sailing as recreation and as a competitive sport. This will help to restore Oman’s maritime eminence through competing at international level as well as supporting the development of events to support professional sailing in Arabian Peninsula. BAE Systems has a long and well-established relationship with Oman, a trusted partnership which dates back over 30 years, and is a major provider of defence equipment to the country. The partnership with Oman Sail is an important initiative for BAE Systems and is a demonstration of its commitment to this key market.
> 
> Al Said [after the Omani Royal Family] the royal yacht of Sultaan Qaboss bin Said al Said, at 155 meters length is the third largest yacht in the world. Al Said was built by the naval architect Lurssen Yachts of Germany in collaboration with Jonathan Quinn Barret, who designed this mega yacht. Initially nicknamed as Project Sunflower, the interiors and styling of the yacht were done by Espen Oeino. Al Said’s main hull was crafted from steel and its superstructure is made with aluminum and after sea trials, the yacht was delivered to the owner in 2007.
> 
> Zinat Al-Bihaar is Sultan Qaboos bin Said al Said’s sailing yacht, launched by Oman Royal Yacht Squadron in the year 1988 in Oman. Loaloat Al Behar is a 103 meter custom built yacht built in 1982, and was earlier named as Al Said . The name was changed to Loaloat Al Behar as His Majesty got his newr motor yacht Al Said as her replacement. Later, Sultaan gave this yacht to Ministry of Tourism of Oman.
> 
> Royal Oman Navy (RON)
> 
> I cannot post more articles from Global Security. It says that I have to subscribe and this costs money. What kind of nonsense is that?


Excellent info! and yes, stupid nonsensical capitalism lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*Omani Royal Navy - History*
​*By the early 19th Century the naval force of the Sultan of Muscat was about as large as that of the United States. This gave him entire control over all the ports in East Africa, the Red Sea, the coast of Abyssinia, and the Persian Gulf. *This force consists, it seems, of between seventy and eighty sail of vessels, carrying from seventy-four guns to four. He possessed a more efficient naval force than all the native princes combined, from the Cape of Good Hope to Japan. His possessions, in Africa, stretched from Cape Delagado to Cape Guardafur ; and from Cape Adra, in Arabia, to Ras el Haud ; and, from Ras el Haud, they extended along the northern coast of Arabia, or the coast of Aman, to the entrance to the Persian Gulf, and he claimed, also, the sea coast and islands within the Persian Gulf, including the Barhein islands, and the Pearl Fishery contiguous to them, with the northern coast of the Gulf, as low down as Scindy. The vessels of the sultan traded not only with his own ports in Africa, and the valuable islands of Monpoea, Zanzibar, Pemba, and Socotra, but also to Guzzerat, Surat, Demaun, Bombay, Bay of Bengal, Ceylon, Sumatra, Java, the Mauritis, the Comora islands, Madagascar, and the Portuguese possessions, bringing Indian, African, and European articles. About two thousand vessels were thus engaged in this trade, of which a very large proportion were small craft, to be sure.

*Sea navigation is known to have been practiced by Omani sea farers since the most ancient ages, before the fourth millennium BC. Their efforts coincided with the prosperity of trade activity in the civilisations of Trigris & Euphrates Rivers and River Nile. Sumerians named Oman as Majan which was prosperous during the emergence of Assyrian state and during the era of second Babylonian regime. The Phoenicians on other hand shared ancient Omanis a great deal of similarities as both were great sea farers. It is claimed that the Phoenicians established the town of Sur on the eastern coast, and used it as a commercial port to receive vessels coming from Africa and India.*

At the dawn of Islam, Omanis had already acquired fame as skillful capable seamen and greatly contributed in the widespread of Islam during its early conquests. Sohar and Daba; the two main ports at that time, became military supply bases, in addition to being points for launching campaigns by Muslim armies during Beni Omayyah Reign. Imam Ghassan Bin Abdullah (807-824 AD) is renowned for being the first Omani ruler who ordered ships being built particularly for naval wars against pirates sailing in barges in the Gulf.

Upon the arrival of Portuguese to Indian Ocean and the Gulf in the sixteenth century, Oman lost grip on the trade routes to the east after their towns were looted and sabotaged. However, Imam Nasser Bin Murshid, his cousin Sultan bin Saif and their successors of Al-Ya'ariba Imams managed to build a big strong naval force composed of modern warships of European designs. The force was strong enough to challenge the Portuguese and drive them out of their strongholds and away from Oman for good. After cleansing Oman, the naval force was deployed to the West of the Indian Ocean, Persia, the Gulf and East Africa to oust the Portuguese.

In 1749 AD, Imam Ahmed bin Said became the Imam (Ruler) of Oman and his first priority was to rebuild the Omani Navy that was gradually deteriorating over a period of time. The fleet consisted of 4 ships each equipped with 40 guns, in addition to 25 locally made boats.

In the nineteenth century, Sayyid Said bin Sultan managed to build the largest fleet ever in Oman. By 1805 there were 4 frigates, 4 corvettes, 2 single sail ships, 7 vast vessels and 20 merchandise armed ships. He also dispatched a number of ships on diplomatic and commercial missions to America and Europe, such as the Omani vessel Sultanah, which sailed to New York on 30 April 1804 carrying Ahmed bin Al-Noman; the first Arab envoy to America.

As the English power became paramount in India, somewhat more of law and order was introduced, and the safety of the seas became a matter of public concern to tho Government. A well armed fighting marine was organized with its head-quarters at Bombay, and for nearly a century—as the "Bombay Marine," subsequently called tho "Indian Navy"—did excellent, and often brilliant, service both in the Arabian waters and among the islands of the Eastern Archipelago. In the former seas community of interest gave the English useful allies in the Omani navy. The Imams protected trade, and the Indian merchants trading between India, Arabia, and Africa had ever found safe refuge and favour in the seaports of Oman.

The task of suppressing piracy would have been easier but for the support which tho pirates received from the Wahhabis. The southern shores of the Persian Gulf have always been the great stronghold of Arab piracy. The coast is most intricate and dangerous to approach, owing to numerous coral reefs, the channels between which offer no safe access save to the most experienced of local pilots. The inhabitants of the coast, separated into many independent tribes, divided their time between fighting and fishing, pearl-diving in its season and piracy, combining whenever they could all these occupations and uniting only for distant enterprises of sea roving, or to repel any stranger that might meddle with them.

The practical doctrine of the Muslim reformer — that tho persons and goods of all unbelievers were the divinely-appointed lawful spoil of the faithful, and that all who had lapsed from the primitive purity of the faith—Sunnis, or Sbiaahs, and lb ad iy ah alike, all, in fact, except true Wahhabis—were worse than infidels, and were to be slaughtered, enslaved, and plundered as a religious duty — this teaching found willing disciples on what is emphatically called the "pirate coast," and its effects were speedily visible in the increased ferocity with which the pirates fought and which they displayed in their treatment of the unhappy captives who fell into their hands.

Instigated by the Wahhabis, the Joasmees, or people of El Kaw&sim, a tribe on the south coast of the Persian Gulf, had been most daring in their piracies on the western coast of India. An expedition was sent by the English Government from Bombay to co-operate with Seyyid Sa'id in punishing them. The town of Ras-el-Khaimar was bombarded on the 12 th November, 1809, stormed the next day, the chief made prisoner, a large number of piratical vessels burnt, and much booty carried off. This was the first instance of armed intervention by the British in the affairs of Oman. The combined forces were equally successful in the following month in recapturing tho fort of Shinas, north of Muscat, which had fallen to the Wahhabis.

After this the English force was recalled. The Supreme Government of India was unwilling to be committed to an indefinite contest with the Wahhabis. Seyyid Sa'id appealed in vain for further aid, and was obliged to buy off the invaders with "a present" of 40,000 dollars, and would probably have suffered further at their hands had not the operations of the Egyptian troops in their campaigns against the Wahhabis in 1813 to 1819, the occupation and destruction of their capital, and the execution of their Amir Abdallah at Constantinople, given for the time an effectual check to the aggressions of the fanatics of Nedj.

A second expedition against the piratical tribes in the Persian Gulf was however, organised by the Government of India in 1819. Seyyid Sa'id heartily co-operated with the force sent from Bombay under General Keir, and contributed to the success of the expedition, which, after reducing several piratical strongholds, forced the chiefs of all the maritime tribes to conclude treaties, in 1820, binding them to a perpetual maritime truce among themselves, to abstain from piracy, and to accept the arbitration of the British agent in the Gulf in case of intertribal disputes. A prompt and steady enforcement of the provisions of these treaties almost put an end to piracy.

After some unsuccessful attempts to annex Bahrein, the Seyyid turned his attention to consolidating his possessions on the African coast, and devoted to that object nearly fifteen years, from 1829 to 1844. The ruler of Mombasa; an Omani territory at the time, sailed on board of Sultanah to London in 1842 as an ambassador to Queen Victoria. Furthermore, the Omani vessel Carolin equipped with 26 guns visited Marseelia in 1849.

Seyyid Sa'id made Zanzibar his principal residence, and in a series of expeditions, in some of which he received important assistance from the English, he gradually occupied almost every seaport of importance, and all the islands off the coast, from near Brava to Cape Delgado. He had a considerable fleet of ships fairly manned and armed after the English fashion. One of these he sent to England and presented to King William the Fourth, and she was long on the navy list as H.M.S. Imam, a serviceable teak-built frigate. In his operations on the African coast he relied mainly on his naval resources, which enabled Viirn to concentrate at any point a force of well-armed Arabs sufficient to capture the forts which had been everywhere built by the former Portuguese conquerors in positions commanding the trade of the coast, and to overcome any opposition from the native African chiefs.

Trade was everywhere fostered, and wherever the Seyyid's red flag was hoisted tho Indian traders, or banians of four or five principal castes, who had from the earliest days been trading on that coast till driven away by Portuguese exactions, would flock back, and the Seyyid himself would often take a part in a venture, or allow his men-of-war to carry cargo, when not engaged in a military expedition. His chief fellow-tribesmen and followers were encouraged to settle wherever they found good land; and plantations of cocoa-nut, sugar cane, and cloves grew up wherever protection was given to the labourers, bond or free, to clear the forest. Under his rule Zanzibar became an important emporium. Indian merchants were followed by German, French, American, and English houses, consulates were established by all four nations, and treaties of commerce were executed.

As the market for slaves in the West Indies, in South America and the Southern Indian Ocean declined, the trade northwards to supply the slave-markets of Egypt, Turkey, Arabia and Persia increased, in spite of the efforts somewhat spasmodically made by the English Government to stop it by sea. Of course it was easy for British consuls to prove by argument that in the long run such a drain of the local labour market was not only inhuman but impolitic. The Seyyid, however, and his followers and advisers caring less for humanity than for their own immediate profit, and still less for the future policy of their successors, were by no means willing to give up or restrict a traffic which insured them a cheap and abundant supply of slave labor, and afforded an article of export more profitable and easy of transport than elephants' teeth.

Nevertheless, at the repeated solicitations of his English allies the Seyyid executed more than one treaty for the suppression of the slave traffic. The provisions of these engagements were not always very effectual in view, but they enabled a succession of active and independent consuls, aided by energetic naval officers, employed on the coast to prove the possibility of putting an end to the traffic by sea.

Seyyid Sa'id embarked once more for Zanzibar ; but 'the decree of fate' overtook him in the Sea of Sayebelles. He died on board his frigate, the Victoria, on the 19th of October 1856, at the age of sixty-five, after a reigu of fifty-two years.

@Ahmed Jo

I managed to "cheat" the system by copying the page before that annoying box pops up telling me that I have viewed more than 5 pages this month. Will try to cover the remaining articles this way. Wait a second. I covered all the essentials already.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmed Jo

*The Royal Air Force of Oman’s Evolution*
Since the 1980s, with the support of the Royal Air Force, the Royal Air Force of Oman has become a powerful regional air force. 

The 1980s and 1990s saw significant investment in the Royal Air Force of Oman’s capabilities. This was supported by the process of Omanisation, which has seen many Omanis take on key roles in the air force. 

From the Sultan of Oman’s Air Force to the Royal Air Force of Oman
After the end of the Dhofar War, the Sultan of Oman’s Air Force continued to modernise and re-equip. Noticeable additions were the gift of 32 Hawker Hunter FGA9s from King Hussein of Jordan in 1975. More significant was the purchase of the SEPECAT Jaguar in 1977, which provided an important step change in operational capability.

On 1 August 1990, the Sultan of Oman’s Air Force officially changed its name to the Royal Air Force of Oman. The Royal Air Force of Oman’s capabilities now span the range of control of the air, attack, air mobility and situational awareness and intelligence. This is encapsulated in Royal Air Force of Oman’s motto, ‘Strike and Support’.

Omanisation
Since the 1980s, Omanis have increasingly staffed the Royal Air Force of Oman with a reduction in the number of RAF loan officers. In June 1990, Air Vice-Marshal Talib bin Meran bin Zaman Al-Raeesi became the first Omani to be Commander of the Royal Air Force of Oman. This has mirrored broader trends in Oman and was formalised in the policy of Omanisation in 1988. Omanisation has sought to replace expatriate workers in skilled jobs with highly trained Omanis. The Royal Air Force continues to support the training of Royal Air Force of Oman personnel with key loan officers serving in training positions. 
Training and Teamwork



After the Dhofar War, the Sultan of Oman’s Air Force recognised the need to recruit and train in country. Aspiring recruits went through the Sultan’s Armed Forces Training Regiment for basic training before undergoing further training. Opened at RAFO Masirah in 1986, the Sultan Qaboos Air Academy now provides initial officer, flying and ground training for the Royal Air Force of Oman.

In 1973, Airworks set up the Technical Training School to train Omani recruits as mechanics. In 1974, this became the Technical Training Institute at RAFO Seeb and was finally renamed the Air Force Technical College, which now provides trained airmen in the many trades required to operate a modern air force. As well as attending staff courses abroad, RAFO officers also attend the Joint Command and Staff Course at Bayt al Falaj.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Some videos;
















Some photos;

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

@al-Hasani and @Ahmed Jo What are future Plans of Oman Armed Forces weapons and other things ? What I heard was they were trying to get GRIPPEN ?


----------



## flamer84

Zarvan said:


> @al-Hasani and @Ahmed Jo What are future Plans of Oman Armed Forces weapons and other things ? What I heard was they were trying to get GRIPPEN ?



That would make no sense as they allready have F16's and an order placed for 12 Typhoons.


----------



## Zarvan

flamer84 said:


> That would make no sense as they allready have F16's and an order placed for 12 Typhoons.


12 Typhoons not bad


----------



## al-Hasani

@Zarvan

In fact it seems that Oman is interested in buying an additional 12 Eurofighter Typhoons.

Tactical Report - Oman, Britain and deal for more Eurofighters

I have no "credit" to access the full report though.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zaalim

Oman is definitely on the top of my to go list in terms of Arab countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gabriel92

OMAN's NH90s

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Koovie

Ahmed Jo said:


> I gathered info from around the web to make this thread, hopefully I didn't mess up the images
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> The *Sultan of Oman's Armed Forces* (*SOAF* — Arabic: *القوات المسلحة لسلطان عمان*, transliterated: *al-Quwāt ul-Musalḥatu as-Sulṭān ‘Umān*) are the Royal Army of Oman (Arabic: *الجيش العماني*, transliterated: *al-Jaīsh al-‘Umānī*), Royal Navy of Oman,Royal Air Force of Oman and other defence forces of the Sultanate of Oman. Since their formal establishment in the early 1950s, with British assistance they have twice overcome insurgencies which have threatened the integrity or social structure of the state, and more recently have contributed contingents or facilities to coalitions formed to protect the Persian Gulf states. _*(ahem, Arab Gulf)*_
> 
> *Royal Army of Oman
> View attachment 184580
> 
> View attachment 184579
> *
> 
> One divisional HQ
> Two brigade HQ (Northern Brigade, Southern Brigade) with a 3rd in the process of being established for Border Security
> Armour
> Two Armoured Regiments (battalion-sized, one with Challenger 2, one with M60A3)
> Armoured Car Regiment (battalion)
> 
> Infantry
> Mechanized Regiment (one battalion)
> Muscat Regiment (one battalion)
> Northern Frontier Regiment (one battalion)
> Desert Regiment (one battalion)
> Jebel Regiment (one battalion)
> Southern Regiment (two battalions, composed of Baluchi personnel)
> 
> Artillery
> Four Artillery Regiments (battalions)
> 
> SAF Signals
> SAF Engineers
> SAF Electrical & Mechanical Engineers
> *
> View attachment 184578
> *_(11th Brigade, Western Frontier Regiment)_
> View attachment 184581
> 
> _(Omani Challenger 2)_
> View attachment 184582
> 
> _(Omani Chieftain tanks)_
> View attachment 184583
> 
> _(Omani M60A1 tanks)
> View attachment 184584
> 
> (Omani L118 Howitzers)_
> *Full list of the Army's equipment:
> *
> *Armoured Vehicles*
> 
> Challenger 2 main battle tank (38)
> Challenger Armoured recovery vehicle (40)
> Chieftain tank-MK-5 (27)-status unknown
> M60A1 (60)
> M60A3 (93)
> M88A-1 Recovery (11)
> M728 Recovery (31)
> B1 Centauro with 120 mm gun (Hitfact) (9) in service 2009-10
> Mowag Piranha 8x8 LAV's (175)
> Panhard VBL (132) including 8 with BGM-71 TOW ATGM Missile launcher.
> Panhard VAB 4x4 &6x6 including 6 with 2RM 120mm heavy mortar\ 6 VAB-VCI and 8 VAB-VTT (56)
> Fahd APC (31-100)
> WZ-551B (50)
> HMMWV Hummer
> Commando MK-III 4x4 (100)
> FV101 Scorpion (97)
> FV103 Spartan (34)
> FV105 Sultan (31)
> FV106 Samson (30)
> Alvis Stormer (9)
> Alvis Saladin (38)-status unknown
> Saxon (22)
> Cadillac Gage Commando (20)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia BTR-80-?
> VBC-90 (19)
> *Trucks*
> 
> MAN TAG heavy trucks
> ACMAT VLA 6x6
> ACMAT VLRA 4x4
> Landrover 4x4
> *Artillery*
> 
> Type-90A 122mm MRLs (12)
> G6 howitzers (24)
> M-109A2 (15)-status unknown
> L118 Light Gun (39)
> Type 59-1 (12)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soviet Union M46 130mm Gun (15)
> FH-70 (12)
> 122 mm howitzer 2A18 (D-30) (30)
> L16 81mm Mortar
> M-102 105mm Howitzer (36)
> Brandt 120mm mortar (12)
> 2R2M 120mm SP\on VAB mortar (14)
> M-30 107mm mortar-SP\on M-106A-2 APCs (12)
> BGM-71F TOW-2B ATGMs (18)launchers\562 missiles.
> BGM-71A\C Improved TOW ATGMs 26 launchers\220 missiles.
> FGM-148 ATGMs 30 launchers\250 missiles
> Milan ATGMs 32-50 launchers
> LAW MK-80 Light ATRLs
> RPG-7V Light ATRLs
> *SAM *
> 
> Oerlikon 35 mm twin cannon GDF-007 (10)
> Skyguard-AD system (Aspide SAMs+Oerlikon GDF-002 35mm twin AAGs)[_citation needed_]
> Bofors 40mm gun
> VDAA 2x20mm SP-AAGs (9)
> ZU-23 2x23mm AAGs (4-5)
> M-167A2 VADS 20mm AAG[_citation needed_]
> SHORAR radar system (2)
> Blindfire radar systems for Rapier missiles (18)
> Skyguard-radar systems for Skyguard A\D systems (5)
> Cymbeline artillery location radar (3)
> Tigercat SAMs[_citation needed_]
> Crotale anti-aircraft missile used on the Qahir-class corvette
> Avenger SP-air defense system-on order (18)
> Rapier MK-2\Jernas SAMs (5) launchers\600 Rapier-1+ 800 Rapier-2 missiles.
> Mistral anti-aircraft missile (54) launchers\230 missiles.
> Blowpipe MANPADs-200 missiles.
> Javelin MANPADs (30) launchers\280 missiles.
> SA-7 Grail MANPADs (34)
> NASAMS[5]
> THAAD anti-missile system[6]
> *Small arms*
> 
> Browning Hi-Power MK-2 Pistol
> SIG Sauer P226
> S&W M38
> INSAS Standard Assault Rifle of Oman Army
> Steyr AUG Service Rifle
> M16A1/A2/A4 Service rifle
> M4 carbine
> Bushmaster Carbon 15
> SIG SG 540
> FN FAL 50-00/L1A1
> H&K G3
> FN Minimi SAW
> FN MAG Machine gun
> M2 BrowningHB Machine gun
> M203 grenade launcher
> M79 grenade launcher
> PCMVMF
> Accuracy International Arctic Warfare
> Barrett M82
> H&K MP5A3
> H&K MP7A1
> Sterling MK-IV (L2A3)



Wait, they use INSAS rifles as their standard AR??? How reliable is that source? Any pics?


----------



## al-Hasani

The Omani army is one of the oldest armies on the planet with one of the oldest navies. If we include the pre-Islamic successor states in what is now Oman as post 12 in this thread covered well which would only be logical.

Oman was the strongest marine nation in the region for centuries with numerous overseas possessions.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Gabriel92 said:


> OMAN's NH90s


Those particular ones are (were) British and meant for showcasing to Oman before they would buy them. They ultimately did buy them.



Koovie said:


> Wait, they use INSAS rifles as their standard AR??? How reliable is that source? Any pics?


It's Wikipedia so someone could have edited it. There is also this link Oman army all set to use Indias INSAS rifles so it seems to be true.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manindra

Koovie said:


> Wait, they use INSAS rifles as their standard AR??? How reliable is that source? Any pics?



India & Oman are strategic partners


----------



## rockstar08

Manindra said:


> India & Omar are strategic partners



Omar ?  is this new country ?


----------



## Manindra

rockstar08 said:


> Omar ?  is this new country ?


Damn Auto fill

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstar08

Manindra said:


> Damn Auto fill



i understand your pain  it happen with me too


----------



## Manindra

rockstar08 said:


> i understand your pain  it happen with me too


Too much technology, too much complication

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

It looks like the Altay will be competing against the Leopard 2 for Omani MBT Tender.

Milli tank Altay'ın tek rakibi Alman Leopard - TG
















Altay MBT Program | Page 70

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Andalus

*Oman receives second HSSV as Austal targets UAE*​*
Charles Forrester, London* - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
09 September 2016







The RNOV Al Mubshir, which was delivered to the Royal Navy of Oman earlier this year. Source: Omani Ministry of Defense​
The Royal Navy of Oman has received the second High Speed Support Vessel (HSSV) from Australian shipbuilder Austal.

The RNOV _Al Naasir_ was handed over at the company's facility in Perth on 8 September, four months after the first vessel - RNOV _Al Mubshir_ - was delivered.

According to the company, RNOV _Al Mubshir_ is currently operating in the Gulf of Oman and Arabian Sea. The two vessels were acquired under a contract valued at USD124.9 million that was signed in 2014, covering the design, construction, and integrated logistics support.

Designed to rapidly deploy personnel and cargo, as well as carry out search-and-rescue operations, the HSSV has a draft of just 3 m, a 900 m 2 vehicle deck, seating capacity for 260 troops, 395 tonne carrying capacity, and a helipad for one of Oman's NH-90 helicopters.

The delivery of the vessels came after Australian Minister for Defence Industry Christopher Pyne revealed that he is going to be supporting Austal's bid for a catamaran contract in the United Arab Emirates. Speaking at the Land Forces 2016 Conference in Adelaide on 7 September, Pyne revealed that the contract was worth in the region of AUD1 billion (USD767 million).

An Austal representative had not responded to a request for comment by the time of publication.

http://www.janes.com/article/63561/oman-receives-second-hssv-as-austal-targets-uae

*RAYTHEON/LOCKHEED JAVELIN JV AWARDED $48 MILLION TO PROVIDE JAVELIN MISSILE SUPPORT TO JORDAN, OMAN, OTHERS*​
US Department of Defense

August 31, 2016
Raytheon/Lockheed Martin Javelin JV, Tucson, Arizona, was awarded a $48,259,165 firm-fixed-price, foreign military sales contract (Australia, Czech Republic, Estonia, France, Iceland, Indonesia, Jordan, Lithuania, New Zealand, Norway, Oman, Qatar, Taiwan, and United Arab Emirates), for life cycle support repair and support the Javelin hardware. Bids were solicited via the Internet with one received. Work will be performed in Tucson, Arizona, with an estimated completion date of Feb. 28, 2018. Fiscal 2016 and 2010 other; and operations and maintenance, Army funds in the collective amount of $48,259,165 were obligated at the time of the award. Army Contracting Command, Redstone Arsenal, Alabama, is the contracting activity (W31P4Q-16-C-0133).

- See more at: http://militaryedge.org/articles/ra...ile-support-jordan-oman/#sthash.FO2ELzVa.dpuf

*ST Marine delivers Oman's final Al-Ofouq patrol vessel*​*
Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
27 June 2016





The first Al-Ofouq-class patrol vessel, Al-Seeb. The class' final platform, Khassab, was delivered in June 2016. Source: ST Marine​
The Royal Navy of Oman (RNO) has taken an interim acceptance of its fourth Al-Ofouq-class patrol vessel from Singaporean shipbuilder ST Marine, the company announced on 24 June.

The vessel, _Khassab_ , was handed over at ST Marine's shipyard in Singapore in an interim acceptance ceremony on the same day.

_Khassab_ is the final Al-Ofouq platform ordered from ST Marine under a SGD880 million (USD646 million) contract awarded by Oman's Ministry of Defence in April 2012. The sultanate took the delivery of first-in-class _Al-Seeb_ (Z 20) in March 2015. The Al-Ofouq vessels are progressively replacing the RNO's Seeb (Vosper 25)-class patrol vessels that have been in service since the early 1980s.

The Al-Ofouq platform is derived from ST Marine's proprietary 75 m Fearless-class patrol vessel design. It features an overall length of 75 m, an overall breadth of 12.5 m, and displaces approximately 1,250 tonnes, according to specifications provided by the company.

The vessel can accommodate a crew of 60 and one medium helicopter on its flight deck. The Al-Ofouq class is powered by two MTU 20V 8000 M91 diesel engines, has a top speed of 27 kt, and a standard range of 3,000 n miles at 16 kt.

According to _IHS Jane's Fighting Ships_ , the class is equipped with one Oto Melara 76/62 Super Rapid gun system as a primary weapon and two Oto Melara 30 mm guns (one each on the port and starboard sides). The ships are also equipped with Lacroix Sylena decoys for protection against precision-guided munitions, and the Thales Vigile 200 electronic countermeasures system.

The RNO's second- and third-in-class, RNOV _Shinas_ and RNOV _Sadh_ , completed their live firing trials in March and April 2016 respectively, said ST Marine.

http://www.janes.com/article/61769/st-marine-delivers-oman-s-final-al-ofouq-patrol-vessel



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/763250889754832898





Armed Forces Day including graduation of officers






Graduation of police recruits and parade






Omani police parade and interviews






























​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ali_raza

m from oman

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imad.Khan

I have heard that 50% of the population of Oman is of Baloch ancestry. Is that correct?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Sharif al-Hijaz said:


> It is not correct.
> 
> Around 30% and most of them are not citizens but expats. Most of the citizens/nationals have been intermarrying with local Arabs (Omanis) in recent generations so they have become fully Arabized. Similar to the Swahili/Zanzibari communities in Oman (Afro-Arabs, included). However their presence in Oman is far older.


Baloch have been serving in Omani military forces for over a century.

From the soldiers Oman sent to fight in Africa till now...

2014
*Oman army to recruit 350 Baloch youths*
https://www.dawn.com/news/1146956

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imad.Khan

Sharif al-Hijaz said:


> It is not correct.
> 
> Around 30% and most of them are not citizens but expats. Most of the citizens/nationals have been intermarrying with local Arabs (Omanis) in recent generations so they have become fully Arabized. Similar to the Swahili/Zanzibari communities in Oman (Afro-Arabs, included). However their presence in Oman is far older.



30% is still a significant population, that makes around 1.35Million people.



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Baloch have been serving in Omani military forces for over a century.
> 
> From the soldiers Oman sent to fight in Africa till now...
> 
> 2014
> *Oman army to recruit 350 Baloch youths*
> https://www.dawn.com/news/1146956



You are a baloch right @DESERT FIGHTER? did you know that Oman had such a significant population of Baloch

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Imad.Khan said:


> 30% is still a significant population, that makes around 1.35Million people.
> 
> 
> 
> You are a baloch right @DESERT FIGHTER? did you know that Oman had such a significant population of Baloch


Yes, Omani military is practically full of Baluch... I believe their previous COAS was also Baluch.







A delegation headed by _*Major General Matar bin Salim bin Rashid Al Bulushi, Commander of the Royal Army of Oman called on Chief of Army Staff General Raheel Sharif, today at General Headquarters. *_During a meeting with COAS, matters of mutual interest with particular reference to enhanced military cooperation in the field of training were discussed. Later, the delegation was given detailed briefing on operational and training activities of Pakistan Army. Earlier on his arrival, the visiting dignitary was presented guard of honor by a smartly turned out contingent of Pakistan Army. Major General Matar bin Salim bin Rashid Al Bulushi also laid floral wreath at Yadgar-e-Shuhada

@Imad.Khan

*Harnessing the GCC’s Baloch pedigree*

*Darwish Bin Ismail Al Balushi holds the portfolio of Oman’s minster for financial affairs while Dr Fatima Al Balushi is Bahrain’s human rights and social development minister. They are obviously no ordinary folks in their countries. However, they are equally special for Pakistanis too. They are two of the many distinguished Baloch living in the Gulf Arab nations, who belong mainly to the Kalat and Makran regions of Pakistan. Oman’s ambassador to Pakistan, Riyadh bin Yusuf bin Ahmed al Ra‘isi is yet another proud Baloch by ethnicity and loyal Omani by nationality. Major General Sharafuddin Sharaf, also a Baloch, used to be the intelligence chief of the UAE. Talib Miran Ra‘isi is the former air chief of Oman.*

Not many Pakistani politicians, civil servants and academics know the achievements of this community that is largely stereotyped for being ‘backward’ and ‘impoverished’. It’s anybody’s guess as to why such stereotyping exists in their own homeland and who is responsible for their dismal state of affairs. While over 70 per cent of Baloch live in Pakistan’s Balochistan, they remain a distinct community in countries such as Iran, Afghanistan, Oman, Bahrain, the UAE, Kuwait, Qatar, Saudi Arabia, Yemen and Somalia.

The word ‘Baloch’ is largely understood to mean nomad. It is also spelt as al-Baloshi and al-Balooshi in the Gulf region. Some Baloch claim to have migrated to present-day Balochistan in the 12th century from Aleppo (the Halab region of Syria), sharing an ancestry with Kurds. Legend also has it that they travelled all the way from the shores of the Caspian Sea centuries ago.

The ethnic Baloch comprise approximately 35 per cent of Oman’s population. Over the past two centuries, the Balochi tribesmen have taken to the high seas in search for a better way of life. They settled as far as Zanzibar and the Republic of Congo, mostly migrating to Muslim-dominated regions of Asia and Africa. They integrated exceptionally well by adopting local cuisine, marrying within the local communities and learning their languages too. There was a conscious effort to preserve their own culture and cuisine as well that met with a varying degree of success.

The state of Kalat gave the Baloch a political identity in the 18th century, lasting till the British advent in the region. Throughout the Gulf, all the way into eastern Africa, the traditional Baloch economy and migration patterns are based on a combination of factors that involve farming, semi-nomadic shepherding and acting as _askaris _(mercenaries). The emerging oil economies became a factor too after the First World War. When Sultan bin Ahmad was forced to flee Oman in 1783, he was given refuge in the Makrani coastal fishing village of Gwadar by the then Khan of Kalat. The ousted sultan used Gwadar to launch attacks on the Omani coast till the death of his belligerent nephew in 1792. Thereafter, the sultan never returned it to the Khan, but sent a governor to administer Gwadar. Oman exercised influence over this area until 1958 before handing it over to Pakistan. Conservatively speaking, around three million Baloch tribesmen — the majority of whom maintain some degree of contact with their kin in Balochistan — are citizens of virtually all the Gulf nations.

Last year, Oman selected some 350 Baloch youth for various military cadres. The number of applicants from Gwadar, Kech and Panjgur districts ran into thousands. Today, Baloch soldiers and policemen are easy to find in most of the Arab Gulf nations. The Baloch are no economic migrants but citizens of the GCC. Pakistan’s diplomats in the Gulf need to proactively connect with this diaspora. India and Iran have gone to great lengths to reach out to their indigenous people separated by time and distances in countries as far as Fiji in the Pacific, and in Central and South America. Through state-level efforts, prominent Balochis of the Gulf can help build bridges for the prosperity and development of the remote districts of Balochistan. They can help attract enormous foreign investment for the Makran and Kalat regions, and also integrate Pakistan deeper into the GCC economy. Why can’t there be economic zones – factories, refineries and warehouses — for the Gulf Arab nations in Gwadar and Kalat?

Though the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) has become the favourite topic of politicians and analysts, few have pondered on its importance for the GCC economies. The CPEC will essentially be a Chinese highway running across the Strait of Hormuz, which largely guarantees the sheikhdoms’ economic and political stability via two-way trade. Thus, the Gulf states will be preserving their own interests in the region by promoting development and stability in Balochistan. Islamabad has not invested enough effort in attracting more financial support from the Baloch living in the GCC region and who still have links to Balochistan. This is an area that needs to be looked into seriously. 

_Published in The Express Tribune, February 11th, 2016._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Imad.Khan said:


> 30% is still a significant population, that makes around 1.35Million people.
> 
> 
> 
> You are a baloch right @DESERT FIGHTER? did you know that Oman had such a significant population of Baloch



Most of those 30% are expats. Most of those that are nationals have lived in Oman for a long time and have intermarried with locals and assimilated in general. They are as Omani as locals, Afro-Arabs and Zanzibaris/Swahilis etc. are. The expat ones (recent arrivals) are another matter.

Oman once had one of the most powerful navies in the world actually. Not THAT long ago in fact. They used to have possessions ranging from South Asia in the east to modern-day Mozambique/Comoros/Seychelles in the south to Southern Iran in the north. Many Omanis and other Arabs from Arabia settled in those regions and when Oman lost control of those areas many of the settlers returned back home. Some had intermarried with locals in those regions formally controlled by Oman. Some (not a negligible number in fact) non-Omanis/non-Arabs, formerly subjects of Oman, migrated to Oman. So Oman is a quite diverse country which reflects their past but most of the population remains Omani.

Of course nowadays there is also the expat community (Arabs and non-Arabs) but I don't count them as long as they are not nationals.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Sharif al-Hijaz said:


> Most of those 30% are expats. Most of those that are nationals have lived in Oman for a long time and have intermarried with locals. They are as Omani as locals, Afro-Arabs and Zanzibaris/Swahilis etc. are.
> 
> Oman once had one of the most powerful navies in the world actually. Not THAT long ago in fact. They used to have possessions ranging from South Asia in the east to modern-day Mozambique/Comoros/Seychelles in the south to Southern Iran in the north. Many Omanis and other Arabs from Arabia settled in those regions and when Oman lost control of those areas many of the settlers returned back home. Some had intermarried with locals in those regions formally controlled by Oman. Some (not a negligible number in fact) non-Omanis/non-Arabs, formerly subjects of Oman, migrated to Oman. So Oman is a quite diverse country which reflects their past but most of the population remains Omani.
> 
> Of course nowadays there is also the expat community (Arabs and non-Arabs) but I don't count them as long as they are not nationals.



*Harnessing the GCC’s Baloch pedigree*

*Darwish Bin Ismail Al Balushi holds the portfolio of Oman’s minster for financial affairs while Dr Fatima Al Balushi is Bahrain’s human rights and social development minister. They are obviously no ordinary folks in their countries. However, they are equally special for Pakistanis too. They are two of the many distinguished Baloch living in the Gulf Arab nations, who belong mainly to the Kalat and Makran regions of Pakistan. Oman’s ambassador to Pakistan, Riyadh bin Yusuf bin Ahmed al Ra‘isi is yet another proud Baloch by ethnicity and loyal Omani by nationality. Major General Sharafuddin Sharaf, also a Baloch, used to be the intelligence chief of the UAE. Talib Miran Ra‘isi is the former air chief of Oman.*

Not many Pakistani politicians, civil servants and academics know the achievements of this community that is largely stereotyped for being ‘backward’ and ‘impoverished’. It’s anybody’s guess as to why such stereotyping exists in their own homeland and who is responsible for their dismal state of affairs. While over 70 per cent of Baloch live in Pakistan’s Balochistan, they remain a distinct community in countries such as Iran, Afghanistan, Oman, Bahrain, the UAE, Kuwait, Qatar, Saudi Arabia, Yemen and Somalia.

The word ‘Baloch’ is largely understood to mean nomad. It is also spelt as al-Baloshi and al-Balooshi in the Gulf region. Some Baloch claim to have migrated to present-day Balochistan in the 12th century from Aleppo (the Halab region of Syria), sharing an ancestry with Kurds. Legend also has it that they travelled all the way from the shores of the Caspian Sea centuries ago.

The ethnic Baloch comprise approximately 35 per cent of Oman’s population. Over the past two centuries, the Balochi tribesmen have taken to the high seas in search for a better way of life. They settled as far as Zanzibar and the Republic of Congo, mostly migrating to Muslim-dominated regions of Asia and Africa. They integrated exceptionally well by adopting local cuisine, marrying within the local communities and learning their languages too. There was a conscious effort to preserve their own culture and cuisine as well that met with a varying degree of success.

The state of Kalat gave the Baloch a political identity in the 18th century, lasting till the British advent in the region. Throughout the Gulf, all the way into eastern Africa, the traditional Baloch economy and migration patterns are based on a combination of factors that involve farming, semi-nomadic shepherding and acting as _askaris _(mercenaries). The emerging oil economies became a factor too after the First World War. When Sultan bin Ahmad was forced to flee Oman in 1783, he was given refuge in the Makrani coastal fishing village of Gwadar by the then Khan of Kalat. The ousted sultan used Gwadar to launch attacks on the Omani coast till the death of his belligerent nephew in 1792. Thereafter, the sultan never returned it to the Khan, but sent a governor to administer Gwadar. Oman exercised influence over this area until 1958 before handing it over to Pakistan. Conservatively speaking, around three million Baloch tribesmen — the majority of whom maintain some degree of contact with their kin in Balochistan — are citizens of virtually all the Gulf nations.

Last year, Oman selected some 350 Baloch youth for various military cadres. The number of applicants from Gwadar, Kech and Panjgur districts ran into thousands. Today, Baloch soldiers and policemen are easy to find in most of the Arab Gulf nations. The Baloch are no economic migrants but citizens of the GCC. Pakistan’s diplomats in the Gulf need to proactively connect with this diaspora. India and Iran have gone to great lengths to reach out to their indigenous people separated by time and distances in countries as far as Fiji in the Pacific, and in Central and South America. Through state-level efforts, prominent Balochis of the Gulf can help build bridges for the prosperity and development of the remote districts of Balochistan. They can help attract enormous foreign investment for the Makran and Kalat regions, and also integrate Pakistan deeper into the GCC economy. Why can’t there be economic zones – factories, refineries and warehouses — for the Gulf Arab nations in Gwadar and Kalat?

Though the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) has become the favourite topic of politicians and analysts, few have pondered on its importance for the GCC economies. The CPEC will essentially be a Chinese highway running across the Strait of Hormuz, which largely guarantees the sheikhdoms’ economic and political stability via two-way trade. Thus, the Gulf states will be preserving their own interests in the region by promoting development and stability in Balochistan. Islamabad has not invested enough effort in attracting more financial support from the Baloch living in the GCC region and who still have links to Balochistan. This is an area that needs to be looked into seriously. 

_Published in The Express Tribune, February 11th, 2016._



Sharif al-Hijaz said:


> Most of those 30% are expats. Most of those that are nationals have lived in Oman for a long time and have intermarried with locals and assimilated in general. They are as Omani as locals, Afro-Arabs and Zanzibaris/Swahilis etc. are. The expat ones (recent arrivals) are another matter.
> 
> Oman once had one of the most powerful navies in the world actually. Not THAT long ago in fact. They used to have possessions ranging from South Asia in the east to modern-day Mozambique/Comoros/Seychelles in the south to Southern Iran in the north. Many Omanis and other Arabs from Arabia settled in those regions and when Oman lost control of those areas many of the settlers returned back home. Some had intermarried with locals in those regions formally controlled by Oman. Some (not a negligible number in fact) non-Omanis/non-Arabs, formerly subjects of Oman, migrated to Oman. So Oman is a quite diverse country which reflects their past but most of the population remains Omani.
> 
> Of course nowadays there is also the expat community (Arabs and non-Arabs) but I don't count them as long as they are not nationals.


Unlike "others" Baluch of GCC still retain their culture,language and heritage and maintain contact home.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *Harnessing the GCC’s Baloch pedigree*
> 
> *Darwish Bin Ismail Al Balushi holds the portfolio of Oman’s minster for financial affairs while Dr Fatima Al Balushi is Bahrain’s human rights and social development minister. They are obviously no ordinary folks in their countries. However, they are equally special for Pakistanis too. They are two of the many distinguished Baloch living in the Gulf Arab nations, who belong mainly to the Kalat and Makran regions of Pakistan. Oman’s ambassador to Pakistan, Riyadh bin Yusuf bin Ahmed al Ra‘isi is yet another proud Baloch by ethnicity and loyal Omani by nationality. Major General Sharafuddin Sharaf, also a Baloch, used to be the intelligence chief of the UAE. Talib Miran Ra‘isi is the former air chief of Oman.*
> 
> Not many Pakistani politicians, civil servants and academics know the achievements of this community that is largely stereotyped for being ‘backward’ and ‘impoverished’. It’s anybody’s guess as to why such stereotyping exists in their own homeland and who is responsible for their dismal state of affairs. While over 70 per cent of Baloch live in Pakistan’s Balochistan, they remain a distinct community in countries such as Iran, Afghanistan, Oman, Bahrain, the UAE, Kuwait, Qatar, Saudi Arabia, Yemen and Somalia.
> 
> The word ‘Baloch’ is largely understood to mean nomad. It is also spelt as al-Baloshi and al-Balooshi in the Gulf region. Some Baloch claim to have migrated to present-day Balochistan in the 12th century from Aleppo (the Halab region of Syria), sharing an ancestry with Kurds. Legend also has it that they travelled all the way from the shores of the Caspian Sea centuries ago.
> 
> The ethnic Baloch comprise approximately 35 per cent of Oman’s population. Over the past two centuries, the Balochi tribesmen have taken to the high seas in search for a better way of life. They settled as far as Zanzibar and the Republic of Congo, mostly migrating to Muslim-dominated regions of Asia and Africa. They integrated exceptionally well by adopting local cuisine, marrying within the local communities and learning their languages too. There was a conscious effort to preserve their own culture and cuisine as well that met with a varying degree of success.
> 
> The state of Kalat gave the Baloch a political identity in the 18th century, lasting till the British advent in the region. Throughout the Gulf, all the way into eastern Africa, the traditional Baloch economy and migration patterns are based on a combination of factors that involve farming, semi-nomadic shepherding and acting as _askaris _(mercenaries). The emerging oil economies became a factor too after the First World War. When Sultan bin Ahmad was forced to flee Oman in 1783, he was given refuge in the Makrani coastal fishing village of Gwadar by the then Khan of Kalat. The ousted sultan used Gwadar to launch attacks on the Omani coast till the death of his belligerent nephew in 1792. Thereafter, the sultan never returned it to the Khan, but sent a governor to administer Gwadar. Oman exercised influence over this area until 1958 before handing it over to Pakistan. Conservatively speaking, around three million Baloch tribesmen — the majority of whom maintain some degree of contact with their kin in Balochistan — are citizens of virtually all the Gulf nations.
> 
> Last year, Oman selected some 350 Baloch youth for various military cadres. The number of applicants from Gwadar, Kech and Panjgur districts ran into thousands. Today, Baloch soldiers and policemen are easy to find in most of the Arab Gulf nations. The Baloch are no economic migrants but citizens of the GCC. Pakistan’s diplomats in the Gulf need to proactively connect with this diaspora. India and Iran have gone to great lengths to reach out to their indigenous people separated by time and distances in countries as far as Fiji in the Pacific, and in Central and South America. Through state-level efforts, prominent Balochis of the Gulf can help build bridges for the prosperity and development of the remote districts of Balochistan. They can help attract enormous foreign investment for the Makran and Kalat regions, and also integrate Pakistan deeper into the GCC economy. Why can’t there be economic zones – factories, refineries and warehouses — for the Gulf Arab nations in Gwadar and Kalat?
> 
> Though the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) has become the favourite topic of politicians and analysts, few have pondered on its importance for the GCC economies. The CPEC will essentially be a Chinese highway running across the Strait of Hormuz, which largely guarantees the sheikhdoms’ economic and political stability via two-way trade. Thus, the Gulf states will be preserving their own interests in the region by promoting development and stability in Balochistan. Islamabad has not invested enough effort in attracting more financial support from the Baloch living in the GCC region and who still have links to Balochistan. This is an area that needs to be looked into seriously.
> 
> _Published in The Express Tribune, February 11th, 2016._
> 
> 
> Unlike "others" Baluch of GCC still retain their culture,language and heritage and maintain contact home.



At least half of those claimed 3 million Baloch in the GCC are non-nationals. I don't consider them Omanis and they are probably the ones that retain the ties to their ancestral lands the most. The Baloch that have intermarried and become assimilated (Oman) are as Omani as the native Omanis, Afro-Arabs, Zanzibaris/Swahilis and others.

Anyway back to topic:

*BAE rolls out first Omani Typhoon, Hawk*
*Jeremy Binnie, London* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly 
16 May 2017





Oman's first Typhoon and Hawk Mk 166. (BAE Systems)​
The first of the 12 Eurofighter Typhoon multirole fighters and eight Hawk Mk 166 advanced jet trainers ordered by Oman were "formally presented" to the customer on 15 May, BAE Systems announced.

The event was held at the company's Warton production and testing facility in the United Kingdom and attended by Sayyid Badr bin Saud al-Busaidi, Oman's minister responsible for defence affairs, and Air Vice-Marshal Mattar bin Ali bin Mattar al-Obaidani, the commander of the Royal Omani Air Force.

*Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options:　ihs.com/contact*

http://www.janes.com/article/70426/bae-rolls-out-first-omani-typhoon-hawk

http://militaryedge.org/articles/oman-confirms-joining-saudi-led-anti-terrorism-alliance/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Sharif al-Hijaz said:


> At least half of those claimed 3 million Baloch in the GCC are non-nationals. I don't consider them Omanis and they are probably the ones that retain the ties to their ancestral lands the most. The Baloch that have intermarried and become assimilated (Oman) are as Omani as the native Omanis, Afro-Arabs, Zanzibaris/Swahilis and others.


The report talks about Baloch citizens of GCC.

Bahrain,Oman,UAE have ethnic Baloch "citizens" who maintain ties with their extended families back home.

As for "assimilation", I don't know what that mean, if they retain their culture,language,heritage and clothing? 
Unlike "swahilis" or whatever..

Btwn:

Omani Baloch are considered an "ethnic" group of Oman... I've even seen you ignorantly posting Baloch cultural pics in Arab threads, not knowing those are "Baluch" rather than Arab culture.

Even the Baloch of East Africa maintain their culture ;

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/the-east-african-baloch.488110/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> The report talks about Baloch citizens of GCC.
> 
> Bahrain,Oman,UAE have ethnic Baloch "citizens" who maintain ties with their extended families back home.
> 
> As for "assimilation", I don't know what that mean, if they retain their culture,language,heritage and clothing?
> Unlike "swahilis" or whatever..
> 
> Btwn:
> 
> Omani Baloch are considered an "ethnic" group of Oman... I've even seen you ignorantly posting Baloch cultural pics in Arab threads, not knowing those are "Baluch" rather than Arab culture.
> 
> Even the Baloch of East Africa maintain their culture ;
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/the-east-african-baloch.488110/



There is no way on earth that there are 3 million GCC citizens who are of Baloch origin. It's a nonsense number. That number obviously includes expats. Whether you like it or not, many Baloch in Oman have intermarried with locals and become assimilated. Even adopted Arabic surnames. Al-Balushi is their most common surname. Sounds very Baloch.

Not sure what you are blabbering about. Arabs have 1000 times the diversity that the 10 million Baloch worldwide have on this front so there is no need for me to post any "Baloch cultural pics". Citizens of Oman or any Arab country are considered Arab, especially if they regard themselves as such and have intermarried with Arabs, speak Arabic as their mother tongue and consider themselves citizens of Arab countries. Using your logic Afro-Arabs are not Arabs despite all of them considering themselves as such.

This is not a thread about Balochs but the Omani military.


----------



## Imad.Khan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Yes, Omani military is practically full of Baluch... I believe their previous COAS was also Baluch.
> 
> View attachment 406330
> 
> 
> 
> A delegation headed by _*Major General Matar bin Salim bin Rashid Al Bulushi, Commander of the Royal Army of Oman called on Chief of Army Staff General Raheel Sharif, today at General Headquarters. *_During a meeting with COAS, matters of mutual interest with particular reference to enhanced military cooperation in the field of training were discussed. Later, the delegation was given detailed briefing on operational and training activities of Pakistan Army. Earlier on his arrival, the visiting dignitary was presented guard of honor by a smartly turned out contingent of Pakistan Army. Major General Matar bin Salim bin Rashid Al Bulushi also laid floral wreath at Yadgar-e-Shuhada
> 
> @Imad.Khan
> 
> *Harnessing the GCC’s Baloch pedigree*
> 
> *Darwish Bin Ismail Al Balushi holds the portfolio of Oman’s minster for financial affairs while Dr Fatima Al Balushi is Bahrain’s human rights and social development minister. They are obviously no ordinary folks in their countries. However, they are equally special for Pakistanis too. They are two of the many distinguished Baloch living in the Gulf Arab nations, who belong mainly to the Kalat and Makran regions of Pakistan. Oman’s ambassador to Pakistan, Riyadh bin Yusuf bin Ahmed al Ra‘isi is yet another proud Baloch by ethnicity and loyal Omani by nationality. Major General Sharafuddin Sharaf, also a Baloch, used to be the intelligence chief of the UAE. Talib Miran Ra‘isi is the former air chief of Oman.*
> 
> Not many Pakistani politicians, civil servants and academics know the achievements of this community that is largely stereotyped for being ‘backward’ and ‘impoverished’. It’s anybody’s guess as to why such stereotyping exists in their own homeland and who is responsible for their dismal state of affairs. While over 70 per cent of Baloch live in Pakistan’s Balochistan, they remain a distinct community in countries such as Iran, Afghanistan, Oman, Bahrain, the UAE, Kuwait, Qatar, Saudi Arabia, Yemen and Somalia.
> 
> The word ‘Baloch’ is largely understood to mean nomad. It is also spelt as al-Baloshi and al-Balooshi in the Gulf region. Some Baloch claim to have migrated to present-day Balochistan in the 12th century from Aleppo (the Halab region of Syria), sharing an ancestry with Kurds. Legend also has it that they travelled all the way from the shores of the Caspian Sea centuries ago.
> 
> The ethnic Baloch comprise approximately 35 per cent of Oman’s population. Over the past two centuries, the Balochi tribesmen have taken to the high seas in search for a better way of life. They settled as far as Zanzibar and the Republic of Congo, mostly migrating to Muslim-dominated regions of Asia and Africa. They integrated exceptionally well by adopting local cuisine, marrying within the local communities and learning their languages too. There was a conscious effort to preserve their own culture and cuisine as well that met with a varying degree of success.
> 
> The state of Kalat gave the Baloch a political identity in the 18th century, lasting till the British advent in the region. Throughout the Gulf, all the way into eastern Africa, the traditional Baloch economy and migration patterns are based on a combination of factors that involve farming, semi-nomadic shepherding and acting as _askaris _(mercenaries). The emerging oil economies became a factor too after the First World War. When Sultan bin Ahmad was forced to flee Oman in 1783, he was given refuge in the Makrani coastal fishing village of Gwadar by the then Khan of Kalat. The ousted sultan used Gwadar to launch attacks on the Omani coast till the death of his belligerent nephew in 1792. Thereafter, the sultan never returned it to the Khan, but sent a governor to administer Gwadar. Oman exercised influence over this area until 1958 before handing it over to Pakistan. Conservatively speaking, around three million Baloch tribesmen — the majority of whom maintain some degree of contact with their kin in Balochistan — are citizens of virtually all the Gulf nations.
> 
> Last year, Oman selected some 350 Baloch youth for various military cadres. The number of applicants from Gwadar, Kech and Panjgur districts ran into thousands. Today, Baloch soldiers and policemen are easy to find in most of the Arab Gulf nations. The Baloch are no economic migrants but citizens of the GCC. Pakistan’s diplomats in the Gulf need to proactively connect with this diaspora. India and Iran have gone to great lengths to reach out to their indigenous people separated by time and distances in countries as far as Fiji in the Pacific, and in Central and South America. Through state-level efforts, prominent Balochis of the Gulf can help build bridges for the prosperity and development of the remote districts of Balochistan. They can help attract enormous foreign investment for the Makran and Kalat regions, and also integrate Pakistan deeper into the GCC economy. Why can’t there be economic zones – factories, refineries and warehouses — for the Gulf Arab nations in Gwadar and Kalat?
> 
> Though the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) has become the favourite topic of politicians and analysts, few have pondered on its importance for the GCC economies. The CPEC will essentially be a Chinese highway running across the Strait of Hormuz, which largely guarantees the sheikhdoms’ economic and political stability via two-way trade. Thus, the Gulf states will be preserving their own interests in the region by promoting development and stability in Balochistan. Islamabad has not invested enough effort in attracting more financial support from the Baloch living in the GCC region and who still have links to Balochistan. This is an area that needs to be looked into seriously.
> 
> _Published in The Express Tribune, February 11th, 2016._




I am extremely impressed, and at the same time disappointed that Baloch people are doing so well away from their homeland but back home are not achieving the same level of success.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Sharif al-Hijaz said:


> There is no way on earth that there are 3 million GCC citizens who are of Baloch origin. It's a nonsense number. That number obviously includes expats. Whether you like it or not, many Baloch in Oman have intermarried with locals and become assimilated. Even adopted Arabic surnames. Al-Balushi is their most common surname. Sounds very Baloch.



No "balushi" sounds very Arabic ..
It must be a common arab surname?

Bandar bin Balushi..




> Not sure what you are blabbering about. Arabs have 1000 times the diversity that the 10 million Baloch worldwide have on this front so there is no need for me to post any "Baloch cultural pics". Citizens of Oman or any Arab country are considered Arab, especially if they regard themselves as such and have intermarried with Arabs, speak Arabic as their mother tongue and consider themselves citizens of Arab countries. Using your logic Afro-Arabs are not Arabs despite all of them considering themselves as such.
> 
> This is not a thread about Balochs but the Omani military.



What diversity ? Arabs are a homogeneous people .. same origin,divided into tribes/families.

As for Baloch citizens of GCC, calm down my man.. I know several of those "Arabic speaking" Baloch.. all of them speak Balochi and even Urdu and have extended family in Pak... most of the Omani Baluch I know work for the Omani military and the Ministry of defence ...

We even have a Kuwaiti member of Half Baloch origin. @Kuwaiti Girl

Does your "Highness" consider Baloch clothing as "Arab"

Pic is from "Oman"... which your previous ID thought were "arab clothing"
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/traditional-clothing-from-the-arab-world.262640/#post-4498156


----------



## Saif al-Arab

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> No "balushi" sounds very Arabic ..
> It must be a common arab surname?
> 
> Bandar bin Balushi..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What diversity ? Arabs are a homogeneous people .. same origin,divided into tribes/families.
> 
> As for Baloch citizens of GCC, calm down my man.. I know several of those "Arabic speaking" Baloch.. all of them speak Balochi and even Urdu and have extended family in Pak... most of the Omani Baluch I know work for the Omani military and the Ministry of defence ...
> 
> We even have a Kuwaiti member of Half Baloch origin. @Kuwaiti Girl
> 
> Does your "Highness" consider Baloch clothing as "Arab"
> 
> Pic is from "Oman"... which your previous ID thought were "arab clothing"
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/traditional-clothing-from-the-arab-world.262640/#post-4498156



So the 10 million Baloch worldwide use an Arabic prefix "Al" in their surnames now? Or "bin" for that matter? Nice joke.

The diversity that 20 + countries, 500 + million people on 2 continents plus the diaspora (one of the largest in the world) and 100's of historical regions can create. I am sure that the 10 million Baloch are more diverse despite living in mainly 2 countries (Iran and Pakistan) with a small minority in Southern Afghanistan and the largest diaspora in the GCC. Sure.

In KSA, let alone Arabia as a whole, every tribe have their own traditional dresses, traditional dances, folklore, poetry etc. You really sound like a complete ignorant.

All of them. Sure. In a parallel universe maybe. Baloch people who were used as mercenary soldiers by the Omani sultans (because of distrust of local Arab dynasties) migrating to Oman 200 years (some even before that) have not intermarried with locals and many of them don't consider themselves Omani or Arab. Sure. I just happen to know a few that do but I guess that they are lying.

Yes, the same @Kuwaiti Girl that does not speak a word of Balochi per her own writings and who displays an avatar showing the Arab world. The same person that considers herself 100% Kuwaiti and hardly ever comments about anything related to Balochs. For instance I am yet to see her write about Baluchistan even once.

Wow, so 1 photo out of almost 500 (if not more) photos in that thread. Priceless.

Yes, I do consider 1 photo of Omani nationals to qualify as "clothing" from the Arab world similar to considering the clothing and influences of Afro-Arabs to be part of the Arab family.

Using your messed up logic, Iranians cannot post clothing of Iranian Arabs and claim it as Iranian. Or Turkmen. Or Azeri etc.

I am sure that Pakistan has no outside influences or that Pakistan has not absorbed people from the outside whose culinary, cultural etc. influences you probably consider Pakistani today.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Sharif al-Hijaz said:


> So the 10 million Baloch worldwide use an Arabic prefix "Al" in their surnames now? Or "bin" for that matter? Nice joke.



Al means what? 

You so conveniently forget "Balushi"..



> The diversity that 20 + countries, 500 + million people on 2 continents plus the diaspora (one of the largest in the world) and 100's of historical regions can create. I am sure that the 10 million Baloch are more diverse despite living in mainly 2 countries (Iran and Pakistan) with a small minority in Southern Afghanistan and the largest diaspora in the GCC. Sure.



Numbers doesn't mean "diversity".. nor does location.. if people have the same "ethnicity" or origin.





> In KSA, let alone Arabia as a whole, every tribe have their own traditional dresses, traditional dances, folklore, poetry etc. You really sound like a complete ignorant.


Same clothes, a little different "style".. also clothing aren't the barometer of diversity.. if so than even we Baloch have a lot of "diversity"... probably more than Arabs.



> All of them. Sure. In a parallel universe maybe. Baloch people who were used as mercenary soldiers by the Omani sultans (because of distrust of local Arab dynasties) migrating to Oman 200 years (some even before that) have not intermarried with locals and many of them don't consider themselves Omani or Arab. Sure. I just happen to know a few that do but I guess that they are lying.



Moron, even today boys are recruited by those counties from Pak..

And even "2 centuries" didn't change jack... nor will it, if your homeland is just an hour by boat.. Oman is just 1 hour by boat from Makran coast.

And even the Baloch who migrated to east Africa to fight the Portuguese still retain their culture and heritage even after "2 centuries".




> Wow, so 1 photo out of almost 500 (if not more) photos in that thread. Priceless.
> 
> Yes, I do consider 1 photo of Omani nationals to qualify as "clothing" from the Arab world similar to considering the clothing and influences of Afro-Arabs to be part of the Arab family.


Yes , 1 photo enough to shred your nonsensical logic of assimilation...

Had they been "assimilated",
They'd not be calling themselves Baloch, nor been wearing their ethnic clothes.. 



> Using your messed up logic, Iranians cannot post clothing of Iranian Arabs and claim it as Iranian. Or Turkmen. Or Azeri etc.



It would indeed be foolish for an Iranian to call Arab "robes" as an Iranian clothing or culture..



> I am sure that Pakistan has no outside influences or that Pakistan has not absorbed people from the outside whose culinary, cultural etc. influences you probably consider Pakistani today.



Yes we have.

And when we talk about "assimilation"... Ghilzai And other tribes are a real example .. ethnically Turks, today they can't be differentiated from local Pashtun tribes... they speak Pashto,dress and follow same culture...


----------



## Saif al-Arab

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Al means what?
> 
> You so conveniently forget "Balushi"..
> 
> 
> 
> Numbers doesn't mean "diversity".. nor does location.. if people have the same "ethnicity" or origin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same clothes, a little different "style".. also clothing aren't the barometer of diversity.. if so than even we Baloch have a lot of "diversity"... probably more than Arabs.
> 
> 
> 
> Moron, even today boys are recruited by those counties from Pak..
> 
> And even "2 centuries" didn't change jack... nor will it, if your homeland is just an hour by boat.. Oman is just 1 hour by boat from Makran coast.
> 
> And even the Baloch who migrated to east Africa to fight the Portuguese still retain their culture and heritage even after "2 centuries".
> 
> 
> 
> Yes , 1 photo enough to shred your nonsensical logic of assimilation...
> 
> Had they been "assimilated",
> They'd not be calling themselves Baloch, nor been wearing their ethnic clothes..
> 
> 
> 
> It would indeed be foolish for an Iranian to call Arab "robes" as an Iranian clothing or culture..
> 
> 
> 
> Yes we have.
> 
> And when we talk about "assimilation"... Ghilzai And other tribes are a real example .. ethnically Turks, today they can't be differentiated from local Pashtun tribes... they speak Pashto,dress and follow same culture...



Why are they even using such a prefix or bin for that matter or changing their original surname to Baloschi if not due to assimilation? Are Baloch people in Southern Afghanistan calling themselves Muhammad bin Ahmad al-Baluschi?

You have already showcased your enormous ignorance on this front. Keep thinking that a tiny ethnic group like Baloch in comparison have a more diverse folklore, culture, traditional clothing etc. than 500 million Arabs spread over 2 continents (all continents if the diaspora is included), over 20 + countries and 100's of ancient historical regions with their own distinct traditions. This has to be one of the biggest jokes that I have seen on PDF yet and I have seen a lot of great jokes and absurd statements.

Sure, moron.

No intermarrying, speaking Arabic as your mother tongue and considering yourself as a Omani. Sure.



Afro-Arabs still retain some of their traditional clothing (which originates in various areas of Sub-Saharan Africa, Sahel, Swahili coastline, Horn of Africa) yet far from all of them speak their original languages. It's called assimilation. Baloch are not any different, especially the old arrivals. You can keep pretending otherwise. When old Arab migrations abroad can become assimilated abroad, everyone else can as well.

Breaking news, Iranians here consider them as Iranians which they are. Similarly Baloch nationals of Oman, many came to Oman long ago and have intermarried, speak Arabic as their mother tongue etc., can be considered as Omani and Arab just as much as all other assimilated/nationalized minorities.

Anyway ignoring what I wrote about @Kuwaiti Girl that disproved your theory of no assimilation? That's one example from PDF alone. So much for that theory. Anyway I don't even need a confirmation of her case. I know a few assimilated people of distant Baloch origin (paternal) who are more Arab than Baloch by ancestry and who speak no word of Baloch and who consider themselves Saudi Arabians. Just like I know Saudi Arabians of Circassian origin who are no differently. One such example is Ibn al-Khattab. Half Circassian yet he spoke no word of it. 

Anyway enough of Baloch talk, lol. This is a thread about the Omani military, not Balochs.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Sharif al-Hijaz said:


> Why are they even using such a prefix or bin for that matter or changing their original surname to Baloschi if not due to assimilation? Are Baloch people in Southern Afghanistan calling themselves Muhammad bin Ahmad al-Baluschi?
> 
> You have already showcased your enormous ignorance on this front. Keep thinking that a tiny ethnic group like Baloch in comparison have a more diverse folklore, culture, traditional clothing etc. than 500 million Arabs spread over 2 continents (all continents if the diaspora is included), over 20 + countries and 100's of ancient historical regions with their own distinct traditions. This has to be one of the biggest jokes that I have seen on PDF yet and I have seen a lot of great jokes and absurd statements.
> 
> Sure, moron.
> 
> No intermarrying, speaking Arabic as your mother tongue and considering yourself as a Omani. Sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Afro-Arabs still retain some of their traditional clothing (which originates in various areas of Sub-Saharan Africa, Sahel, Swahili coastline, Horn of Africa) yet far from all of them speak their original languages. It's called assimilation. Baloch are not any different, especially the old arrivals. You can keep pretending otherwise. When old Arab migrations abroad can become assimilated abroad, everyone else can as well.
> 
> Breaking news, Iranians here consider them as Iranians which they are. Similarly Baloch nationals of Oman, many came to Oman long ago and have intermarried, speak Arabic as their mother tongue etc., can be considered as Omani and Arab just as much as all other assimilated/nationalized minorities.
> 
> Anyway ignoring what I wrote about @Kuwaiti Girl that disproved your theory of no assimilation? That's one example from PDF alone. So much for that theory. Anyway I don't even need a confirmation of her case. I know a few assimilated people of distant Baloch origin (paternal) who are more Arab than Baloch by ancestry and who speak no word of Baloch and who consider themselves Saudi Arabians. Just like I know Saudi Arabians of Circassian origin who are no differently. One such example is Ibn al-Khattab. Half Circassian yet he spoke no word of it.
> 
> Anyway enough of Baloch talk, lol. This is a thread about the Omani military, not Balochs.


Listen up, your got your rear on fire for no fukin reason.. other than the fact that your tiny arabi ego can't handle the fact that Baloch preserved their heritage and are proud of it..

Nough said.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Listen up, your got your rear on fire for no fukin reason.. other than the fact that your tiny arabi ego can't handle the fact that Baloch preserved their heritage and are proud of it..
> 
> Nough said.



Sure, as if I care about whether they do or not as long as they are loyal citizens. Some have done that, mostly expats but not only, while others have been assimilated and that is clearly bothering you. One such example is a PDF user here that you yourself began to mention in this discussion.

Anyway hopefully this thread can return to the actual topic which is the Omani military.

Dhofar Rebellion:






An ignored conflict that occurred during the "Arab Cold War".

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dhofar_Rebellion






The last civil war in a GCC state. To this day the current Sultan is mostly admired due to opening Oman up (modern perspective) and modernizing it but first and foremost for eventually solving the Dhofar Rebellion and preventing a division of Oman. The rebellion/civil war lasted for 13 years (1963-1976) and 12.500 people died, including over 700 Iranian soldiers. Ironically, compared to current-day events, KSA and Iran were on the same side in that conflict. The side of the Brits. Meanwhile the rebellion was supported by the Soviets and China. Hence it being part of the "Arab Cold War" and wider "Cold War". South Yemen was on the side of the rebellion and South Yemen is interesting because it was the only country in the Arab and Islamic world that willingly became a communist country.

Not only that South Yemen (which borders Dhofar) remained communist after the fall of the Berlin Wall in 1989.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/South_Yemen

Today many of the Southern Yemeni nationalists are socialist or have socialist tendencies. This is similar to Southern Iraq where the communist party during the Cold War was strong. Today Islamism/religious parties have gained the by far biggest upper hand but it is interesting to take a trip back memory lane and notice how quickly things can change.


----------



## Mian Babban

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Arabs are a homogeneous people .. same origin,divided into tribes/families.


I doubt that, you will come across Gulf Arabs with surnames "Al-Hindi", "Al-Turki" etc. There are also millions of Saudis who are descendants of Habshis/Ethopians......In Qatar , i came to know that many Arab Shaikhs were actually of Iranian origin. The pure Arabs, the Bedouins of Qatar, had dark complexions and some what Afro-textured hair, and Yemenite looks which can not be called beautiful. While the so called Arabs of Iranian stock were distinguished by fair-complexion, smooth hair and good looks. According to 16th century Mughal source, Zubdat-ul-Tawarikh, there was even a settlement of Afghans in Mecca. The Arabs in cities and towns of Saudi-Arabia are mixed people while the Bedouin tribes are pure Arabs characterized by their typical looks which appear semi-Afro to Caucasians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Mian Babban said:


> I doubt that, you will come across Gulf Arabs with surnames "Al-Hindi", "Al-Turki" etc......In Qatar , i came to know that many Arab Shaikhs were actually of Iranian origin. The pure Arabs, the Bedouins of Qatar, had dark complexions and some what Afro-textured hair, and Yemenite looks which can not be called beautiful. While the so called Arabs of Iranian stock were distinguished by fair-complexion, smooth hair and good looks. According to 16th century Mughal source, Zubdat-ul-Tawarikh, there was even a settlement of Afghans in Mecca. The Arabs in cities and towns of Saudi-Arabia are mixed people while the Bedouin tribes are pure Arabs characterized by their typical looks which appear semi-Afro to Caucasians.



No such thing troll. 95% of all Qataris are originally from Najd, including the ruling family.

Those are Afro-Arabs and more precisely the Rashaida tribe from Eritrea and Sudan that have been intermarrying with local Africans for a very long time.

In fact I am quite sure that the first photo is not even of Rashaida.

This is the average look of Bedouins:

From the Rub' al-Khali:





Bedouins have always been considered as Caucasian by Western racialists. Nor are Bedouins a uniform people. Many outsiders have been absorbed into Bedouin tribes throughout the ages nor are Bedouins "pure" Arabs as there is no such thing.

People of Afghan origin in KSA can be counted on a few hands. Intermarried with locals ages ago. Similarly to the Arabs of Northern Afghanistan and Tajikistan.





















Using your logic half of all Pashtuns are Dravidians.


----------



## Mian Babban

Pure Arab looks in Najd , for example Banu Tamim, look more or less like Indians. While those near to Africa have visible African looks to them.

Here is former Emir of Qatar who looks like a North-Indian.






Sultan of Oman looks like an Indian, thats how a pure Arab is supposed to look like






A boy from Yemen, thats the semi-Afro textured hair i was talking about






Arabs might have non-Arab Caucasoid looks because they kept a lot of slaves from Caucasus, North-Africa (Berbers), Greece, Anatolia, Iran etc during Umayyid and Abbasid periods from whom they produced children. In Islam, the children born from a female slave were free and were inheritors of the name and property of the person. They also Arabized non-Arab populations of North Africa and Syria.

Early Arabs who entered Spain, were called "Moors" which means dark-skinned. The same term was also used for black-Africans

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Mian Babban said:


> Pure Arab looks in Najd , for example Banu Tamim, look more or less like Indians. While those near to Africa have visible African looks to them.
> 
> Here is former Emir of Qatar who looks like a North-Indian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs might have non-Arab Caucasoid looks because they kept a lot of slaves from Caucasus, North-Africa (Berbers), Greece, Anatolia, Iran etc during Umayyid and Abbasid periods from whom they produced children. In Islam, the children born from a female slave were free and were inheritors of the name and property of the person. They also Arabized non-Arab populations of North Africa and Syria.



Najdis do not look remotely South Asian. No non-mixed Arabs or Semites look like South Asians. We have a distinctive look that is typical and common in the wider Middle East and MENA region.

If you want to see how the average Najdi looks like take a look at the House of Saud or Al Ash-Sheikh family.

Those Al-Thanis look like "Northern Indians" too:





































Even the previous Emir does not look like that to me:





As for Banu Tamim (which are present all over the Arab world from Morocco to Oman) this is a typical "pure" Najdi Tamimi look:





https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muhammad_ibn_al_Uthaymeen

The photos that you have posted (in order to troll) are photos of Afro-Arabs. Afro-Arabs are a small minority of the 500 million Arabs.


----------



## HannibalBarca

Mian Babban said:


> Pure Arab looks in Najd , for example Banu Tamim, look more or less like Indians. While those near to Africa have visible African looks to them.
> 
> Here is former Emir of Qatar who looks like a North-Indian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sultan of Oman looks like an Indian, thats how a pure Arab is supposed to look like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs might have non-Arab Caucasoid looks because they kept a lot of slaves from Caucasus, North-Africa (Berbers), Greece, Anatolia, Iran etc during Umayyid and Abbasid periods from whom they produced children. In Islam, the children born from a female slave were free and were inheritors of the name and property of the person. They also Arabized non-Arab populations of North Africa and Syria.
> 
> Early Arabs who entered Spain, were called "Moors" which means dark-skinned. The same term was also used for black-Africans



Well Well well what a jewel of history you gave us... Irony ofc...

Arabs have Caucasus trait bc of slaves they kept??? What did you smoke sir? Expirated weed?
Arabs took Berbers/Greek/Anatolian as slaves???? another bad thing you got there
Moors meaning black skin??? I think you lost it...

Come on...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mian Babban

Sharif al-Hijaz said:


> Even the previous Emir does not look like that to me:



Yes they look North-Indians, and by saying that i am not insulting your people because North-Indians are considered good looking people with brown skins. In fact Punjabis and people of Himachal Pradesh are more good looking than the Arabs in your pictures

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

HannibalBarca said:


> Well Well well what a jewel of history you gave us... Irony ofc...
> 
> Arabs have Caucasus trait bc of slaves they kept??? What did you smoke sir? Expirated weed?
> Arabs took Berbers/Greek/Anatolian as slaves???? another bad thing you got there
> Moors meaning black skin??? I think you lost it...
> 
> Come on...



It's some butthurt Dravidian Pashtun troll that is obsessed about the 500 million Arabs. He is posting photos of Afro-Arabs and the Sultan of Oman (that is mixed with Zanzibari natives). Don't take him too seriously. Afro-Arabs are still better looking than his likes if you ask me.



Mian Babban said:


> Yes they looked North-Indians, and by saying that i am not insulting your people because North-Indians are considered good looking people with brown skins. In fact Punjabis and people of Himachal Pradesh are more good looking than the Arabs in your pictures



In a parallel universe Dravidian. In the real world your likes are banned from entering malls in Qatar (or used to be) because you facial features are easily spotted as being non-Arab and that's not a compliment. It puts you in the same bracket as Nepalis, Indians, Bangladeshis etc. Arabian beauty is famous worldwide and been the case for millennia. Reported by many various civilizations and nations. The beauty of ancient Arab queens like Sheba, Zenobia etc. is well-known in ancient sources.


----------



## Mian Babban

Sharif al-Hijaz said:


> . Arabian beauty is famous worldwide and been the case for millennia. Reported by many various civilizations and nations.


Arabs were/are noted for some qualities (which were/are due to their Bedoin life style) but not for beauty. You are delusional.

If one goes through Arab histories, its obvious they did not consider themselves beautiful compared to others and for them Rumi (Greeks), Persians, Circassians etc were beautiful.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Mian Babban said:


> Arabs were/are noted for some qualities (which were/are due to their Bedoin life style) but not for beauty. You are delusional.
> 
> If one goes through Arab histories, its obvious they did not consider themselves beautiful compared to others and for them Rumi (Greeks), Persians, Circassians etc were beautiful.



Dravidian, your trolling is useless. Nobody takes its seriously.

Arabian beauty has been widely celebrated in ancient scriptures and historical documents. Arabs were never shy in boosting about their looks and beautiful olive skin. Numerous ancient Arab queens (some of the earliest recorded queens in history) such as Queen Sheba, Queen Zenobia and numerous others have been praised for their beauty throughout the ages.

In fact in the modern-day era an former Saudi Arabian princess was repeatedly considered as one of the most beautiful princesses alive:









https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ameera_al-Taweel

Yes, people who are related to Gypsies, famous for their hairy bodies, unibrow and giant noses (hence all the nose jobs) are indeed famous for their "good looks".

Circassian yes, but they have nothing to do with those people that you mentioned alongside with them. In fact their DNA (Y-DNA) is most similar to Arabs. Especially people of Dagestan.

And your nonsense that you have polluted this thread with is inaccurate as per descriptions of the looks of Prophet Muhammad (saws) and the Sahabah and famous Arab Islamic personalities.

European racialists:

*Physical appearance*
The Arabid race was distinguished from the West-Mediterranean race by some minor characteristic facial traits. These include almond-shaped eyes, very dark hair color, the Semitic smile (conditioned by unusually deep Fossa canina), untanned skin color tending to a pale olive, and often but not always a narrow or a broad aquiline nose.

This physical type had in earlier times a broader-formed Syrid subtype, which was found among the farmers of the Fertile Crescent.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arabid_race


----------



## Mian Babban

Sharif al-Hijaz said:


> In fact in the modern-day era an former Saudi Arabian princess was repeatedly considered as one of the most beautiful princesses alive:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ameera_al-Taweel


She would be mistaken for an Indian......She has very Indian-ish facial features and complexion

And i am surprised you are making fun of noses of Persians....Its Arabs and other semetics who are stereotyped as having very big noses....you must have heard about the "Jewish nose"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Mian Babban said:


> She would be mistaken for an Indian......She has very Indian-ish facial features and complexion
> 
> And i am surprised you are making fun of noses of Persians....Its Arabs and other semetics who are stereotyped as having very big noses....you must have heard about the "Jewish nose"



She has a beautiful Arabian/Semitic/Middle Eastern look. Nothing Indian about her the slightest. You should be familiar how your neighbors look like. After all you share a lot in common with them on all fronts, including genetics and appearance.

This is the average Indian/South Asian look:









The pure look:





Arabian/Arab women on the other hand are world famous for their beautiful big eyes:
























No. Arabs have beautiful aquiline noses.

Nose jobs in Iran are an epidemic.





As for big noses, unibrow, hairiness, plastic operations, whitening creams etc. Persians are world famous for that. Tons of makeup and unnatural hair color as well.









https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/5gk7m8/shes-so-najoor-0000467-v21n10

As I said comparing yourself with Arabs on any front is a joke. This comparison is no different.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Mian Babban said:


> Arabs were/are noted for some qualities (which were/are due to their Bedoin life style) but not for beauty. You are delusional.
> 
> If one goes through Arab histories, its obvious they did not consider themselves beautiful compared to others and for them Rumi (Greeks), Persians, Circassians etc were beautiful.



He's Saudi.. a good representation is the Saudi military thread.



Sharif al-Hijaz said:


> She has a beautiful Arabian/Semitic/Middle Eastern look. Nothing Indian about her the slightest. You should be familiar how your neighbors look like. After all you share a lot in common with them on all fronts, including genetics and appearance.
> 
> This is the average Indian/South Asian look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pure look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arabian/Arab women on the other hand are world famous for their beautiful big eyes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. Arabs have beautiful aquiline noses.
> 
> Nose jobs in Iran are an epidemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for big noses, unibrow, hairiness, plastic operations, whitening creams etc. Persians are world famous for that. Tons of makeup and unnatural hair color as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/5gk7m8/shes-so-najoor-0000467-v21n10
> 
> As I said comparing yourself with Arabs on any front is a joke. This comparison is no different.


For us "north india" starts and ends with Panjab & IOK.

The indian chicks in your post, look like typical hindustani and one South Indian..

As for Iranian women, no doubt Iranian women are much more beautiful compared with GCC.

The only beautiful "arab" comes from Mediterranean states like Lebanon,Syria or from the Berbers/Maghrib.

I doubt they are genetically Arab or "najdi".. @Mian Babban 


As for the Saudi royal family.:. Well known that they have married heavily with the Lebanese etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Mian Babban said:


> She would be mistaken for an Indian......She has very Indian-ish facial features and complexion
> 
> And i am surprised you are making fun of noses of Persians....Its Arabs and other semetics who are stereotyped as having very big noses....you must have heard about the "Jewish nose"



She has a beautiful Arabian/Semitic/Middle Eastern look. Nothing Indian about her the slightest. You should be familiar how your neighbors look like. After all you share a lot in common with them on all fronts, including genetics and appearance.

This is the average Indian/South Asian look:









The pure look:





Arabian/Arab women on the other hand are world famous for their beautiful big eyes:
























No. Arabs have beautiful aquiline noses.

Nose jobs in Iran are an epidemic.





As for big noses, unibrow, hairiness, plastic operations, whitening creams etc. Persians are world famous for that. Tons of makeup and unnatural hair color as well.









https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/5gk7m8/shes-so-najoor-0000467-v21n10

As I said comparing yourself with Arabs on any front is a joke. This comparison is no different.



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> He's Saudi.. a good representation is the Saudi military thread.
> 
> 
> For us "north india" starts and ends with Panjab & IOK.
> 
> The indian chicks in your post, look like typical hindustani and one South Indian..
> 
> As for Iranian women, no doubt Iranian women are much more beautiful compared with GCC.
> 
> The only beautiful "arab" comes from Mediterranean states like Lebanon,Syria or from the Berbers/Maghrib.
> 
> I doubt they are genetically Arab or "najdi".. @Mian Babban
> 
> 
> As for the Saudi royal family.:. Well known that they have married heavily with the Lebanese etc.



Sure. To me those 3 are very representative of the South Asians that are living in the GCC.

If one finds hairy, big nosed, unibrow, fake hair color looking Gypsies attractive compared to world famous Arabian beauty, then that is their problem.

The people of Prophet Muhammad (saws) and the Prophets and the most famous ancient queens will always be better looking.

Arab women are desired by almost everyone across the world irrespective of wither that person is White, Black, Asian, Latino etc. Best bodies by far as well.
















Everyone knows the beauty of Arab women. No need to impress some South Asians here, lol. Their men in the GCC are desperate to marry local Arab women.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vu63cSZAPBU


----------



## JKangoroo

Not try to be a troll but arabs are white the only dark people in gcc that I saw are migrants from south Asia and horn of Africa the rest f the people here should know that every arab man or woman can't marry an outsider so believe it or not !


----------



## Saif al-Arab

JKangoroo said:


> Not try to be a troll but arabs are white the only dark people in gcc that I saw are migrants from south Asia and horn of Africa the rest f the people here should know that every arab man or woman can't marry an outsider so believe it or not !



Everyone knows about the beauty of Arab women. No need to impress some South Asians here, lol. Their men in the GCC are desperate to marry local Arab women.






Just visit any forum and Arab girls are always mentioned as one of the most beautiful along with the likes of Latin women (30 million Latino people have Arab ancestry) etc.

In the West Arab women are very much sought after. Never heard anything about South Asian women.

Just take a look at the avatar of that user below. That's how they look on average. We don't need any confirmation as there are enough of them in the GCC for the time being until they will be deported.


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

@Mohammed Khaled bhai take look here...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Sharif al-Hijaz said:


> She has a beautiful Arabian/Semitic/Middle Eastern look. Nothing Indian about her the slightest. You should be familiar how your neighbors look like. After all you share a lot in common with them on all fronts, including genetics and appearance.



Actually we have nothing in common with them, apart from the fact that our dynasties ruled them.

But well you are entitled to your opinion.




> This is the average Indian/South Asian look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pure look:



Do you see the irony here?
You post pics of indian women and generalise that Afghanistan,Pakistan,Iran,Nepal,Bhutan,India,Maldives,Sri Lanka,Bangladesh look like them?


And on the other hand you post pics of "Arab pageant queens"--- that's what the pics address says;



> Arabian/Arab women on the other hand are world famous for their beautiful big eyes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. Arabs have beautiful aquiline noses.
> 
> Nose jobs in Iran are an epidemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for big noses, unibrow, hairiness, plastic operations, whitening creams etc. Persians are world famous for that. Tons of makeup and unnatural hair color as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/5gk7m8/shes-so-najoor-0000467-v21n10
> 
> As I said comparing yourself with Arabs on any front is a joke. This comparison is no different.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. To me those 3 are very representative of the South Asians that are living in the GCC.
> 
> If one finds hairy, big nosed, unibrow, fake hair color looking Gypsies attractive compared to world famous Arabian beauty, then that is their problem.
> 
> The people of Prophet Muhammad (saws) and the Prophets and the most famous ancient queens will always be better looking.
> 
> Arab women are desired by almost everyone across the world irrespective of wither that person is White, Black, Asian, Latino etc. Best bodies by far as well.



As for nose jobs, well US is also a leading country in that, do you mean to say that White Americans aren't Caucasian or good looking?

Between brother... take a look at your ruling Al Saud family (which itself is pretty mixed with Mediterraneans:


----------



## Mian Babban

Arab are not different from Indians looks-wise, but the Saudi here is feeling insulted by the comparison because every second Saudi has committed racism against Indian worker in their country. The same Afro-semetic Saudis treat White western workers in their country with great respect and hospitality which means they are actually in inferiority complex and are in awe of white Skin, which is also a weakness of Indians. There was an early medieval Arab source which was saying that Arabs were marrying Greek, Syrian and Circassian women to beautify their progeny. I will give the citations when i find it again.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

JKangoroo said:


> Not try to be a troll but arabs are white the only dark people in gcc that I saw are migrants from south Asia and horn of Africa the rest f the people here should know that every arab man or woman can't marry an outsider so believe it or not !


Dude aren't you Arab yourself?

Most of your posts are in ME sections, supporting GCC and bashing Turks.


----------



## Mian Babban

Sharif al-Hijaz said:


> *In the West Arab women are very much sought after*. Never heard anything about South Asian women.
> 
> .


Very "beghairat" of you to say that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Mian Babban said:


> Arab are not different from Indians looks-wise, but the Saudi here is feeling insulted by the comparison because every second Saudi has committed racism against Indian worker in their country. The same Afro-semetic Saudis treat White western workers in their country with great respect and hospitality which means they are actually in inferiority complex and are in awe of white Skin, which is also a weakness of Indians. There was an early medieval Arab source which was saying that Arabs were marrying Greek, Syrian and Circassian women to beautify their progeny. I will give the citations when i find it again.



Ok, Dravidian. Arabian beauty is world famous and well-known across the world. Your likes on the other hand are ignored. There is a reason why you are desperate to marry Arab women from the GCC.

Arabs are Caucasians and Europeans (Southern Europeans) are our neighbors. We share many of the same haplogroups.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arabs#Genetics

You on the other hand are located next to the Dravidian hotspot that is South Asia. Home to almost 1 billion Dravidians.

Afro-Arabs are also better looking if you ask me.













And no, Arabs have always been envied for their beautiful olive skin and Arabs have always written poetry about our beautiful skin color. A skin color that White people are seeking whenever they tan.

There are plenty of descriptions of Arabs throughout history, including Prophet Muhammad (saws), his family, Sahabah and 1000's of Arab Islamic personalities whether scientists, scholars, poets, generals etc.

Arabs were always known as Caucasians which DNA, history, geography and everything else confirms. Afro-Arabs are due to the Arab slave trade which was not limited to Africans but included people from your region:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arab_slave_trade

So stick to your Gypsies and we will stick to our beautiful women. The last people on the planet that we have to impress is your likes as we see the ground reality every day in the GCC. Millions of your likes claim Arab ancestry while I am yet to see a single Arab claim your ancestry or proudly try to display it. That's the harsh reality. Not to say that you have been influenced by us 1000 times more than the other way around. So we understand your obsession about the 500 million Arabs. A lot of butthurt and inferiority complexes is involved. After all millions of your likes are feed by us directly.


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Sharif al-Hijaz said:


> In a parallel universe Dravidian. In the real world your likes are banned from entering malls in Qatar (or used to be) because you facial features are easily spotted as being non-Arab and that's not a compliment. It puts you in the same bracket as Nepalis, Indians, Bangladeshis etc. Arabian beauty is famous worldwide and been the case for millennia. Reported by many various civilizations and nations. The beauty of ancient Arab queens like Sheba, Zenobia etc. is well-known in ancient sources.


@Mohammed Khaled is it true bro?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Mian Babban said:


> Arab are not different from Indians looks-wise, but the Saudi here is feeling insulted by the comparison because every second Saudi has committed racism against Indian worker in their country. The same Afro-semetic Saudis treat White western workers in their country with great respect and hospitality which means they are actually in inferiority complex and are in awe of white Skin, which is also a weakness of Indians. There was an early medieval Arab source which was saying that Arabs were marrying Greek, Syrian and Circassian women to beautify their progeny. I will give the citations when i find it again.


Saudi troops in Pak;




















You get a cookie for guessing who the Saudis are.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JKangoroo

Mian Babban said:


> Arab are not different from Indians looks-wise, but the Saudi here is feeling insulted by the comparison because every second Saudi has committed racism against Indian worker in their country. The same Afro-semetic Saudis treat White western workers in their country with great respect and hospitality which means they are actually in inferiority complex and are in awe of white Skin, which is also a weakness of Indians. There was an early medieval Arab source which was saying that Arabs were marrying Greek, Syrian and Circassian women to beautify their progeny. I will give the citations when i find it again.


Dude arabs are not black and they are not looking like Indian cows stop hiding behind a fake acc you Indian filth


----------



## Mian Babban

Sharif al-Hijaz said:


> There is a reason why you are desperate to marry Arab women from the GCC.
> 
> .


In another thread you were feeling very proud that Saudi women are greatly desired by westerns. So you are flattered if some Western has sexual desires for your women. Thats weird and very beghairat to be honest.



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> You get a cookie for guessing who the Saudis are.


The darker ones......they do look like very Indian without their Arab dress and turbans

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

@Sharif al-Hijaz the Pashtuns, whom you are calling Dravidian and whatnot are much more "white" and "Caucasian" than Saudis.

So let's not throw childish and racist insults.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> @Sharif al-Hijaz the Pashtuns, whom you are calling Dravidian and whatnot are much more "white" and "Caucasian" than Saudis.
> 
> So let's not throw childish and racist insults.



In a parallel universe maybe. There is not a single South Asian ethnic group that is lighter skinned on average than Arabs. Let alone better looking. Unless you find Dravidian looking facial features attracting. I prefer Caucasian Western Asian features. Beautiful hair, beautiful big eyes, beautiful olive skin color to light olive skin color and great bodies.

Pakistani cricket team:





No average Saudi Arabian or non-Afro-Arab Arab has this skin color on average.



Mian Babban said:


> In another thread you were feeling very proud that Saudi women are greatly desired by westerns. So you are flattered if some Western has sexual desires for your women. Thats weird and very beghairat to be honest.



Never said that but if something is attractive and sought after by people, your likes included in the GCC, it is often a testament of beauty.

Similarly when millions of your likes claim Arab ancestry while we never claim your ancestry, this also shows who is more desired. Let alone who has been influenced the most by the other party.

Average South Asians in the GCC:









Keep telling yourself (to feel better) that we have any relationship with such people. From their facial features, skin color, genetics, small size etc.

Even the darker skinned Arabs have completely different facial features. They look much more manly which is due to lack of Dravidian features.

Dark Arab (manly features):









Compared to this:





Many South Asians have a baby face. Very prominent among women in particular but not only.

MBS:













vs:

Non-Dravidian South Asian (most South Asian are Dravidians and the rest are mixed with them heavily genetically as confirmed by DNA)





Northern Indian (average)

Clearly Dravidian influences which makes him appear much less manly:





Average Sindhi:





Different facial features. It's obvious for everyone. Non-Arabs and non-South Asians can easily pick people apart in the GCC.


----------



## Mian Babban

Sharif al-Hijaz said:


> Never said that but if something is attractive and sought after by people, your likes included in the GCC, it is often a testament of beauty.
> 
> Similarly when millions of your likes claim Arab ancestry while we never claim your ancestry, this also shows who is more desired. Let alone who has been influenced the most by the other party.
> 
> Average South Asians in the GCC:
> .


Why not simply claim that you people are beautiful, why you have to repeatedly mention that your women are sought after and desired by others?. Usually pimps and "beghairat" get flattered like this. Have some self-respect Bedouin.

Westerns often find Indian people attractive and exotic, so may be thats why they are desiring (in your words) Saudi women who are look-alike of Indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Sharif al-Hijaz said:


> In a parallel universe maybe. There is not a single South Asian ethnic group that is lighter skinned on average than Arabs. Let alone better looking. Unless you find Dravidian looking facial features attracting. I prefer Caucasian Western Asian features. Beautiful hair, beautiful big eyes, beautiful olive skin color to light olive skin color and great bodies.
> 
> Pakistani cricket team:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No average Saudi Arabian or non-Afro-Arab Arab has this skin color on average.
> 
> 
> 
> Never said that but if something is attractive and sought after by people, your included in the GCC, it is often a testament of beauty.
> 
> Similarly when millions of your likes claim Arab ancestry while we never claim your ancestry, this also shows who is more desired. Let alone who has been influenced the most by the other party.


Saudi footballers







Pakistan football team





Pak cricket team


















The Generic Pashtun soldiers

















With Saudi troops ;







A Panjabi army chief , with Saudi crown prince salman










Saudi "Caucasians" with Pak troops

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> @Sharif al-Hijaz the Pashtuns, whom you are calling Dravidian and whatnot are much more "white" and "Caucasian" than Saudis.
> 
> So let's not throw childish and racist insults.



In a parallel universe maybe. There is not a single South Asian ethnic group that is lighter skinned on average than Arabs. Let alone better looking. Unless you find Dravidian looking facial features attracting. I prefer Caucasian Western Asian features. Beautiful hair, beautiful big eyes, beautiful olive skin color to light olive skin color and great bodies.

Pakistani cricket team:





No average Saudi Arabian or non-Afro-Arab Arab has this skin color on average.



Mian Babban said:


> In another thread you were feeling very proud that Saudi women are greatly desired by westerns. So you are flattered if some Western has sexual desires for your women. Thats weird and very beghairat to be honest.



Never said that but if something is attractive and sought after by people, your likes included in the GCC, it is often a testament of beauty.

Similarly when millions of your likes claim Arab ancestry while we never claim your ancestry, this also shows who is more desired. Let alone who has been influenced the most by the other party.

Average South Asians in the GCC:









Keep telling yourself (to feel better) that we have any relationship with such people. From their facial features, skin color, genetics, small size etc.

Even the darker skinned Arabs have completely different facial features. They look much more manly which is due to lack of Dravidian features.

Dark Arab (manly features):









Compared to this:





Many South Asians have a baby face. Very prominent among women in particular but not only.

MBS:













vs:

Non-Dravidian South Asian (most South Asian are Dravidians and the rest are mixed with them heavily genetically as confirmed by DNA)





Northern Indian (average)

Clearly Dravidian influences which makes him appear much less manly:





Average Sindhi:





Different facial features. It's obvious for everyone. Non-Arabs and non-South Asians can easily pick people apart in the GCC.



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Saudi footballers
> 
> View attachment 406520
> 
> 
> Pakistan football team
> 
> View attachment 406534
> 
> Pak cricket team
> 
> View attachment 406522
> View attachment 406525
> View attachment 406524
> View attachment 406523
> View attachment 406526
> 
> 
> The Generic Pashtun soldiers
> 
> View attachment 406517
> 
> 
> View attachment 406518
> 
> 
> View attachment 406519
> 
> 
> 
> With Saudi troops ;
> 
> View attachment 406516
> 
> 
> 
> A Panjabi army chief , with Saudi crown prince salman
> 
> View attachment 406521
> 
> View attachment 406533
> 
> 
> Saudi "Caucasians" with Pak troops
> 
> View attachment 406527
> View attachment 406528
> 
> 
> View attachment 406529
> View attachment 406530
> View attachment 406531
> 
> 
> View attachment 406532



The Saudi Arabian football team is composed of 90% Afro-Arabs. It's like using the French National football team (80% black) as a representative of Saudi Arabians or French.

Average Arabs of the GCC:





Vs

Islamabad (Northern Pakistan):





Even the skin tone is totally different. Pakistanis and South Asians have this South Asian skin tone (Dravidian inspired) while Arabs (the darkest non-Afro-Arabs) have a dark olive skin tone common in the MENA region.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Sharif al-Hijaz said:


> In a parallel universe maybe. There is not a single South Asian ethnic group that is lighter skinned on average than Arabs. Let alone better looking. Unless you find Dravidian looking facial features attracting. I prefer Caucasian Western Asian features. Beautiful hair, beautiful big eyes, beautiful olive skin color to light olive skin color and great bodies.
> 
> Pakistani cricket team:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No average Saudi Arabian or non-Afro-Arab Arab has this skin color on average.
> 
> 
> 
> Never said that but if something is attractive and sought after by people, your likes included in the GCC, it is often a testament of beauty.
> 
> Similarly when millions of your likes claim Arab ancestry while we never claim your ancestry, this also shows who is more desired. Let alone who has been influenced the most by the other party.
> 
> Average South Asians in the GCC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep telling yourself (to feel better) that we have any relationship with such people. From their facial features, skin color, genetics, small size etc.
> 
> Even the darker skinned Arabs have completely different facial features. They look much more manly which is due to lack of Dravidian features.
> 
> Dark Arab (manly features):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compared to this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many South Asians have a baby face. Very prominent among women in particular but not only.
> 
> MBS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vs:
> 
> Non-Dravidian South Asian (most South Asian are Dravidians and the rest are mixed with them heavily genetically as confirmed by DNA)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Northern Indian (average)
> 
> Clearly Dravidian influences which makes him appear much less manly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Average Sindhi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Different facial features. It's obvious for everyone. Non-Arabs and non-South Asians can easily pick people apart in the GCC.



If individuals pics of a Sindhi peasant and south Indians are the beromter of how one of the worlds most diverse regions on the planet ..

Than these Saudis must be the representations of all GCC

Abdo Khal





Abu sin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mian Babban

Saudi generals in the photos, posted by Desert fighter, have bellies.......you wont come across obese army-man in Pakistan with a belly like a pregnant women......it shows that Saudis of modern times are lazy and soft, and lack manliness. 70% of Saudis are obese according to Arabnews . http://www.arabnews.com/news/527031

The Mullahs in our areas associate soft-bodiness with Arab Mujahideen in their examples. That during Afghan Jihad, Arab guests could not walk on difficult hilly routes of tribal areas and had to be transported in vehicles. Our Mullahs praise them that they had love for Jihad despite having no physical stamina and toughness.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Saudi royals;








@Mian Babban alaka havin fun?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mian Babban

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Saudi royals;
> 
> View attachment 406537
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Mian Babban alaka havin fun?


Ye banda bohat agitate hota hey jab koi Arab ko undermine karay.......bohat orr raha hey, todha isko zameen par laatey hain

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Sharif al-Hijaz said:


> The first is a well-known Afro-Arab.
> 
> Average Arabs of the GCC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vs
> 
> Islamabad (Northern Pakistan):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Even the skin tone is totally different. Pakistanis and South Asians have this South Asian skin tone (Dravidian inspired) while Arabs (the darkest non-Afro-Arabs) have a dark olive skin tone common in the MENA region.*
> 
> Totally different facial features as well. A Pakistan can easily be spotted in any Middle Eastern country just by facial features.
> 
> 
> 
> Not royals genius.




An edited pics of rich qataris vs a far away shot of a bazar in Rawalpindi..

Vs 

Reality 


















































Mian Babban said:


> Ye banda bohat agitate hota hey jab koi Arab ko undermine karay.......bohat orr raha hey, todha isko zameen par laatey hain


Khan, it seem we conspire to send "lighter soldiers" to train the otherwise "white,Caucasian" Saudis..


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Is it only me or others also think that almost every picture posted by our arab hijazi bhai related with arabs has input from softwares like lightroom and photoshop?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

@Sharif al-Hijaz these are some of the cricketers in the pic you posted;























Yasir Shah looks more like Messi


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Sharif al-Hijaz said:


> You are posting the same photos that you have been posting 100 times before and likely saved (LOL) despite knowing that they are not representative and that most of those are Afro-Arabs just like the football national team.




So our army doesn't represent us?

But photoshopped models represent you ?



> Ordinary Qatari politicians. 95% of all Qataris are from KSA and identical to Saudi Arabians.



Okay;













That's a photo of ordinary Pakistanis.



> Sure, those are the same people as those:


Google the names on their shirts, mr. Not so smart Saudi..

That's Amir,Yasir,Sohaib Malik,Junaid khan,Hassan etc ..

Or "google search" the pics I posted.. u twit.


>



Who are they?lol that's not our natizonal or even Psl team.



> Once again, there is not a single ethnic group in South Asia (home to 1 billion Dravidians and people who cluster with each other before anyone else) that is lighter on average than any Arabs. We know how most of you look like in the GCC and there is a reason why you can be spotted from miles away. I explained this in detail in post 78.


Actually we are mostly Indo Aryan,Iranic,Dard and Mongloid ..


> Saudi Arabian soldiers:


Pics of Pak soldiers from the same exercise;























Do you feel stupid now? Hah


> Very Dravidian and South Asian looking. Especially facial features.



So now you want me to post "edited pics" of Pak soldiers? And not pics of Saudi troops side by side within Pak soldiers ! Hahahhahahah

Pak and Saudi troops side by side..


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Sharif al-Hijaz said:


> Very Dravidian and South Asian looking. Especially facial features.
> 
> People of Karachi:


Ethnically Indians.. anyways proud Pakistanis.




> Quetta Pakistan (average people):


Okay.. here come pics of Saudis protesting and 1 pic of Yemenis to jog your memory..



























> Punjab Pakistan:


Those are Christians.. who converted from low caste Hindus..

But who cares... 



> Pakistani army:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistani police:


So now the not so smart Saudi has called me to posting pics from the 90s?

Here Pak troops , 2017








"White " Saudi













,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Psychic

Sharif al-Hijaz said:


> You are posting the same photos that you have been posting 100 times before and likely saved (LOL) despite knowing that they are not representative and that most of those are Afro-Arabs just like the football national team.
> 
> Ordinary Qatari politicians. 95% of all Qataris are from KSA and identical to Saudi Arabians.
> 
> That's a photo of ordinary Pakistanis.
> 
> Sure, those are the same people as those:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, there is not a single ethnic group in South Asia (home to 1 billion Dravidians and people who cluster with each other before anyone else) that is lighter on average than any Arabs. We know how most of you look like in the GCC and there is a reason why you can be spotted from miles away. I explained this in detail in post 78.
> 
> Saudi Arabian soldiers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very Dravidian and South Asian looking. Especially facial features.
> 
> People of Karachi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quetta Pakistan (average people):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Punjab Pakistan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistani army:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistani police:


What are you trying to prove by posting some random pics? Seems like you are suffering from inferiority complex and superiority complex at the same time...what a pity...

I can also post pics of fair skinned Pakistanis and along with ugly Arabs the same way you are doing

Since all of your pics were of rich Royals, let me post some pics of Pakistani "Dravidian" politicians






































General Raheel Sharif visiting the frontline(which I doubt any of your commanders do)





.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Now go and bury your head in fair and lovely.



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Ethnically Indians.. anyways proud Pakistanis.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay.. here come pics of Saudis protesting and 1 pic of Yemenis to jog your memory..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are Christians.. who converted from low caste Hindus..
> 
> But who cares...
> 
> 
> So now the not so smart Saudi has called me to posting pics from the 90s?
> 
> Here Pak troops , 2017
> 
> View attachment 406608
> 
> 
> View attachment 406607
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 406605
> View attachment 406606
> 
> 
> 
> "White " Saudi
> 
> View attachment 406609


This sharif al hijaz guy is funny...Pakistanis being dravidians...LoL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Psychic said:


> What are you trying to prove by posting some random pics? Seems like you are suffering from inferiority complex and superiority complex at the same time...what a pity...
> 
> I can also post pics of fair skinned Pakistanis and along with ugly Arabs the same way you are doing
> 
> Since all of your pics were of rich Royals, let me post some pics of Pakistani "Dravidian" politicians
> View attachment 406589
> 
> 
> View attachment 406603
> 
> 
> View attachment 406591
> 
> 
> View attachment 406592
> 
> 
> View attachment 406593
> 
> 
> View attachment 406594
> 
> 
> View attachment 406595
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> General Raheel Sharif visiting the frontline(which I doubt any of your commanders do)
> View attachment 406610
> 
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> Now go and bury your head in fair and lovely.
> 
> 
> This sharif al hijaz guy is funny...Pakistanis being dravidians...LoL



idiot thinks pic of saudis hes posting are white.. 

What we call "wheatish" or dark is "white" for him... suffers from some deep rooted issues..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zibago

Sharif al-Hijaz said:


> She has a beautiful Arabian/Semitic/Middle Eastern look. Nothing Indian about her the slightest. You should be familiar how your neighbors look like. After all you share a lot in common with them on all fronts, including genetics and appearance.
> 
> This is the average Indian/South Asian look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pure look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arabian/Arab women on the other hand are world famous for their beautiful big eyes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. Arabs have beautiful aquiline noses.
> 
> Nose jobs in Iran are an epidemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for big noses, unibrow, hairiness, plastic operations, whitening creams etc. Persians are world famous for that. Tons of makeup and unnatural hair color as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/5gk7m8/shes-so-najoor-0000467-v21n10
> 
> As I said comparing yourself with Arabs on any front is a joke. This comparison is no different.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. To me those 3 are very representative of the South Asians that are living in the GCC.
> 
> If one finds hairy, big nosed, unibrow, fake hair color looking Gypsies attractive compared to world famous Arabian beauty, then that is their problem.
> 
> The people of Prophet Muhammad (saws) and the Prophets and the most famous ancient queens will always be better looking.
> 
> Arab women are desired by almost everyone across the world irrespective of wither that person is White, Black, Asian, Latino etc. Best bodies by far as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone knows the beauty of Arab women. No need to impress some South Asians here, lol. Their men in the GCC are desperate to marry local Arab women.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vu63cSZAPBU


There is no one Arab look nor is there one Pakistani look
















And on Persians well lets just say dont let your ethnic hatred ruin facts for you Persian girls are very good looking

In real life and on tv i have seen many Persians i wont write them off as unattractive

And your comment on Pakistanis having baby faces well i can only lol on that 



Mian Babban said:


> She would be mistaken for an Indian......She has very Indian-ish facial features and complexion
> 
> And i am surprised you are making fun of noses of Persians....Its Arabs and other semetics who are stereotyped as having very big noses....you must have heard about the "Jewish nose"


She looks like Jacqueline Fernandis no?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JKangoroo

Laila Mourad 








Noha Nabil 








Rawan bin hussein 




Roz from saudi arabia








Asica faraj 








Uae model








Hind hassan iraqi vice activist




Family al Hussein


----------



## Michael Corleone

Sharif al-Hijaz said:


> Ok, Dravidian. Arabian beauty is world famous and well-known across the world. Your likes on the other hand are ignored. There is a reason why you are desperate to marry Arab women from the GCC.
> 
> Arabs are Caucasians and Europeans (Southern Europeans) are our neighbors. We share many of the same haplogroups.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arabs#Genetics
> 
> You on the other hand are located next to the Dravidian hotspot that is South Asia. Home to almost 1 billion Dravidians.
> 
> Afro-Arabs are also better looking if you ask me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And no, Arabs have always been envied for their beautiful olive skin and Arabs have always written poetry about our beautiful skin color. A skin color that White people are seeking whenever they tan.
> 
> There are plenty of descriptions of Arabs throughout history, including Prophet Muhammad (saws), his family, Sahabah and 1000's of Arab Islamic personalities whether scientists, scholars, poets, generals etc.
> 
> Arabs were always known as Caucasians which DNA, history, geography and everything else confirms. Afro-Arabs are due to the Arab slave trade which was not limited to Africans but included people from your region:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arab_slave_trade
> 
> So stick to your Gypsies and we will stick to our beautiful women. The last people on the planet that we have to impress is your likes as we see the ground reality every day in the GCC. Millions of your likes claim Arab ancestry while I am yet to see a single Arab claim your ancestry or proudly try to display it. That's the harsh reality. Not to say that you have been influenced by us 1000 times more than the other way around. So we understand your obsession about the 500 million Arabs. A lot of butthurt and inferiority complexes is involved. After all millions of your likes are feed by us directly.


People of Europe, Mediterranean, Middle East and Indian sub continent(India, Pakistan and Bangladesh) are known as caucasoids...

There has been more mix of races in Indian subcontinent than Middle East....
Hence the bengalis you generally see are well, mixture of mongoloid and other sub category races...
But in the Indian subcontinent specially on northern parts... people with lighter skin color, caucasoid facial features are more prevelant. 



OrdinaryGenius said:


> @Mohammed Khaled is it true bro?


And people being banned in malls in Saudi, first time hearing bullshit like this. 
As far as I'm concerned there is no discrimination based on ones skin color in Arab countries but rather social status.... mostly due to the oil money, let that dry and we'll see the arrogance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mian Babban

Saudi crown prince looks like a villain in Bollywood movies of India







Its not just complexion, their facial features are also quite Indian-ish

And our obese Saudi friend thinks Circassians of Caucaus (famous for beauty) are related to Arabs. Here is photo of a Circassian woman, a consort of an Ottoman Sultan 






Saudis posting photo-shopped Photos of their models prove that they are in inferiority complex about their looks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Sharif al-Hijaz said:


> Everyone knows about the beauty of Arab women. No need to impress some South Asians here, lol. Their men in the GCC are desperate to marry local Arab women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just visit any forum and Arab girls are always mentioned as one of the most beautiful along with the likes of Latin women (30 million Latino people have Arab ancestry) etc.
> 
> In the West Arab women are very much sought after. Never heard anything about South Asian women.
> 
> Just take a look at the avatar of that user below. That's how they look on average. We don't need any confirmation as there are enough of them in the GCC for the time being until they will be deported.


While that is true on some cases.... Arab men generally are marrying more asians particularly East Asians now while the women are reportedly marrying either European or south Asian men... end of the day it's also based on personal preference.


Also on my recent travel I came across a Pakistani man whose ancestors are surely from the people who migrated during Alexander the greats time.... particularly greeece.... blue eyed, brown hair and overall Northern European caucasoid features...






Another example how non European caucasoids look based on their region....
Cranial structure for the most part is similar...it's just the variation in skin tone.


----------



## Zibago

JKangoroo said:


> View attachment 406720
> 
> View attachment 406721
> 
> Laila Mourad
> View attachment 406722
> 
> View attachment 406723
> 
> Noha Nabil
> View attachment 406724
> 
> View attachment 406725
> 
> Rawan bin hussein
> View attachment 406727
> 
> Roz from saudi arabia
> View attachment 406728
> 
> View attachment 406729
> 
> Asica faraj
> View attachment 406730
> 
> View attachment 406731
> 
> Uae model
> View attachment 406732
> 
> View attachment 406733
> 
> Hind hassan iraqi vice activist
> View attachment 406734
> 
> Family al Hussein


This thread on Omani military turned into Balochs vs Arabs and now people are posting pics if famous models lol 
@Hell hound @The Sandman

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Michael Corleone

To my conclusion... saudian women aren't marrying saudian men, more and more Arab girls are getting married with people from Europe and Asia.... while many Saudi men are doing the same...
Some butt hurt people obviously have problem with that... and that's not our problem. People should be allowed to get married to whoever they want. Be it the smallest on average penis North Korean or Koreans or the biggest in average penis people from Congo. Now cut the race crap because while some of it is accurate some aren't and that's going to cause confusion among the young demographic. And I for sure won't take time of my vacation from med college to talk and explain four main types of race, their mixture according to region and sub category races which are not as prevelant but still have distinct characteristics.


----------



## JKangoroo

Mohammed Khaled said:


> To my conclusion... saudian women aren't marrying saudian men, more and more Arab girls are getting married with people from Europe and Asia.... while many Saudi men are doing the same...
> Some butt hurt people obviously have problem with that... and that's not our problem. People should be allowed to get married to whoever they want. Be it the smallest on average penis North Korean or Koreans or the biggest in average penis people from Congo. Now cut the race crap because while some of it is accurate some aren't and that's going to cause confusion among the young demographic. And I for sure won't take time of my vacation from med college to talk and explain four main types of race, their mixture according to region and sub category races which are not as prevelant but still have distinct characteristics.


Nice try you troll arabs don't marry outsiders that's because we want to save our identity


----------



## Kabira

Trolling aside but come on now, pathans are lighter and more caucasian looking then arabs in general. Only Syrian/Levant are lighter then pathans. This is because of better preserved proto-indo-european ancestry which give them hint of european look. Considering todays world beauty standard is european.. as accepted by arabs themselves.

To prove this I just need to look at FATA politicians and compare them with GCC leaders, difference is obvious. This doesn't mean pathans don't have darker looks influenced by tribal Indian DNA or arabs don't have african influenced looks. This is troll fest but in general pathans are lighter. And northern Pakistanis are lightest. Islamabad isn't northen Pakistan but federal capital with all type of people living in it, but that single picture with bad light isn't representative of ISB anyway.

Good luck finding any pure GCC arab who look like these, not models but pathan politicians.
















GCC leaders







DESERT FIGHTER said:


> idiot thinks pic of saudis hes posting are white..
> 
> What we call "wheatish" or dark is "white" for him... suffers from some deep rooted issues..



True, in Pakistan light skin mean pakhtuns like Afridi, Junaid Khan, Yasir Shah etc Common look among them. You don't see that type light skin among GCC arabs in general even in photos posted by him.


----------



## One-Above-All

Arabs are Semitic people, just like most of the Jews, the very people that they hate. Semitics are not exactly the kind of white people that Arabs want to be.


----------



## JKangoroo

Tesky said:


> Trolling aside but come on now, pathans are lighter and more caucasian looking then arabs in general. Only Syrian/Levant are lighter then pathans. This is because of better preserved proto-indo-european ancestry which give them hint of european look. Considering todays world beauty standard is european.. as accepted by arabs themselves.
> 
> To prove this I just need to look at FATA politicians and compare them with GCC leaders, difference is obvious. This doesn't mean pathans don't have darker looks influenced by tribal Indian DNA or arabs don't have african influenced looks. This is troll fest but in general pathans are lighter. And northern Pakistanis are lightest. Islamabad isn't northen Pakistan but federal capital with all type of people living in it, but that single picture with bad light isn't representative of ISB anyway.
> 
> Good luck finding any pure GCC arab who look like these, not models but pathan politicians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GCC leaders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True, in Pakistan light skin mean pakhtuns like Afridi, Junaid Khan, Yasir Shah etc Common look among them. You don't see that type light skin among GCC arabs in general even in photos posted by him.


Please shut up just shut up [emoji4][emoji38]


----------



## Michael Corleone

JKangoroo said:


> Nice try you troll arabs don't marry outsiders that's because we want to save our identity


Don't argue with me kiddo. Ive countless examples but would rather not post without considering the permission and privacy of the subject. 
like the time Saudi king married a white Christian woman.... ofc to save your "identity" right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JKangoroo

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Don't argue with me kiddo. Ive countless examples but would rather not post without considering the permission and privacy of the subject.
> like the time Saudi king married a white Christian woman.... ofc to save your "identity" right?


Shut up


----------



## Michael Corleone

JKangoroo said:


> Shut up


You're not an Arab.... just a wannabe white supremacist. So fack off somewhere else. Don't beat your clit till you bleed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JKangoroo

Mohammed Khaled said:


> You're not an Arab.... just a wannabe white supremacist. So fack off somewhere else. Don't beat your clit till you bleed.


White supremacist [emoji23] so you want to tell that white people are not white people or what


----------



## The Sandman

Zibago said:


> This thread on Omani military turned into Balochs vs Arabs and now people are posting pics if famous models lol
> @Hell hound @The Sandman


¯\_(ツ)_/¯ all those Pakistani posters who feel superior in their color, facial features etc and pass off extremely racist comments towards other nationalities from S.Asia should see this thread anyway if one is Muslim than he should know that we all are equal in front of Allah this racism won't get you anywhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ali_raza

the discussion is hardly about oman forces lol


----------



## Hell hound

The Sandman said:


> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ all those Pakistani posters who feel superior in their color, facial features etc and pass off extremely racist comments towards other nationalities from S.Asia should see this thread anyway if one is Muslim than he should know that we all are equal in front of Allah this racism won't get you anywhere.


this thread is also the prime example for our ummah lover to see what their actual worth is in eyes of a common arab/saudi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## H!TchHiker

what was this thread and what it becomes


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Hell hound said:


> this thread is also the prime example for our ummah lover to see what their actual worth is in eyes of a common arab/saudi


There was a reason why most Prophets were sent to these people ... 

And even till date, they have not come out of jahalat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

Ok so who will post about Omani airforce :-// ?


----------



## Full Moon

I smell something like sewage leakage here in this thread. 

Yucks!


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Full Moon said:


> I smell something like sewage leakage here in this thread.
> 
> Yucks!


You left your shirt button open.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Full Moon

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> You left your shirt button open.



Yeah, that is the level of discussion you have gone too.

@WebMaster @Oscar @Horus 

Gents, some clean up is needed here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Full Moon said:


> Yeah, that is the level of discussion you have gone too.
> 
> @WebMaster @Oscar @Horus
> 
> Gents, some clean up is needed here.



Height of insecurity, you people portray here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Full Moon

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Height of insecurity, you people portray here.



I am not part of the discussion you have been having here, nor I agree to it. I just think it is a load of troll posts.


----------



## drmeson

LOL at this thread. Jeez ...

Anyways, on topic. 

Omani forces and Iranian Artesh has a special connection, at-least 15,000 Iranian soldiers, sailors and airmen were deployed to Oman between 1972 and 1979 during dhofar rebellion under Imperial Iranian Brigade Group banner IIBG. 

One of the most famous units that fought on front lines was 65th AB Green Berets. This brigade is one of the toughest and battle hardened Special forces group in Artesh (Army, non IRGC). They battled on front in Dhofar war in Oman, even though a relatively inexperienced unit with different training (Conventional Imperial Forces were drastically different from special forces dominated army we have now), British Maj. Gen on field claimed that without IIBG commandos Oman couldnt have won the war. 

Then during Iraq war they destroyed Baathist siege of Abadan and Khorramshahr, took part in land attack siege on Basra city and as per reports by western media is now fighting along SAA in Suriye. They first showed up along side Hezbollah and SAA in Successful Qalamoun campaigns against ISIS and Nusrah front terrorists.. 

Some pics of them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

JKangoroo said:


> White supremacist [emoji23] so you want to tell that white people are not white people or what


What according to you is definition of white people because for much of white Americans... Arabs are just some sand niggers. Oh and I'm a sand nigger.


----------



## JKangoroo

Mohammed Khaled said:


> What according to you is definition of white people because for much of white Americans... Arabs are just some sand niggers. Oh and I'm a sand nigger.


Get out of the fake acc you **** filth


----------



## Michael Corleone

JKangoroo said:


> Get out of the fake acc you **** filth


Fake account? You seen my acquaintances? Sand nigger


----------



## JKangoroo

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Fake account? You seen my acquaintances? Sand nigger


Bruh you fake as hell your not an arab you try to claim us as black we are white dude get this now


----------



## JKangoroo

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Fake account? You seen my acquaintances? Sand nigger


What's a sand nigger ??? Arabs real ancestors are the phoenicians who are decented from europe our real language before islam was algic !!! And the people who are dark in the gcc are not arabs you forgot that the most of the people are migrants !


----------



## Michael Corleone

JKangoroo said:


> What's a sand nigger ??? Arabs real ancestors are the phoenicians who are decented from europe our real language before islam was algic !!! And the people who are dark in the gcc are not arabs you forgot that the most of the people are migrants !


What a twat! Ever ever of the cradle of human civilization? It started from Africa... People went to Europe, Arab and Asian lands from their. Stop with your bullshit. Real language before Islam? Islam isn't a language twat. 
Sabah family is from Saudi.... And their members are mostly dark skinned... Light nowadays thanks to mixing with lighter skin types. They're all Kuwaitis. Original saudian Kuwaitis are brown to olive skinned at most.



JKangoroo said:


> Bruh you fake as hell your not an arab you try to claim us as black we are white dude get this now


Arabs are Caucasian not negroids. If you're asking me to medically classify y'all. And so are the people in Indian subcontinent... Albeit majority has mixed with mongoloids and other sub category mixes. 

But as far as white Americans concerned. Arabs are not white. And being white doesn't make you superior of someone who's darker

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

Full Moon said:


> I smell something like sewage leakage here in this thread.
> 
> Yucks!


Just enjoy


----------



## Śakra

Mian Babban said:


> Saudi crown prince looks like a villain in Bollywood movies of India
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its not just complexion, their facial features are also quite Indian-ish
> 
> 
> Saudis posting photo-shopped Photos of their models prove that they are in inferiority complex about their looks





Prince Alwaleed Bin Talal looks exactly like Rajnikanth


Alwaleed











Rajnikanth


----------



## Jayhawk

Came here to see Oman Forces....(reaction) WTF did i just see


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

saad_hawk said:


> Came here to see Oman Forces....(reaction) WTF did i just see


Some Arab Guy with 10 accounts denying average saudi look is about the same as their soccer team.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Some Arab Guy with 10 accounts denying average saudi look is about the same as their soccer team.



The average Saudi Arabian/Arab look (indigenous) as in skin tone is not any different to the average Middle Eastern and Iranian look.

KSA's football national team being heavily dominated by Afro-Arabs (5-10% of the population) like many Arab national football teams (not only), Latin American and even European (France being the perfect example) is not news and is irrelevant.













Brazil where Caucasian people (including almost 20 million Brazilian Arabs are the majority):









Idiot

Even European racialists agree with me as they considered Arabs and in particularly people form Arabia as being a branch of the Mediterranean people:
"*The Arabid race was distinguished from the West-Mediterranean race by some minor characteristic facial traits.* These include almond-shaped eyes, very dark hair color, the Semitic smile (conditioned by unusually deep Fossa canina), untanned skin color tending to a pale olive, and often but not always a narrow or a broad aquiline nose.

This physical type had in earlier times a broader-formed Syrid subtype, which was found among the farmers of the Fertile Crescent."​
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arabid_race

Now kindly get lost from this peaceful section, troll.

This is how the average Saudi Arabians looks like:

100 + photos:

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/saud...ities-actors-directors-scientists-etc.465087/

Here is another thread with 100 + photos:

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/oiling-the-wheels-on-a-road-to-success-in-saudi-arabia.428713/

Here is another thread:

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/the-changing-face-of-saudi-arabian-women.427204/

Here is another thread with 100 + photos (many more in fact) of Saudi Arabians:

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/saudi-arabia-in-pictures.125945/

BTW every sane person can see who started writing nonsense and provoking (2 well-known trolls) in this thread out of the blue and that their posts were somehow deleted unlike mine. I simply replied in kind. I was banned and they were not. Fair enough this is a Pakistani forum but otherwise it makes no sense.

Now this well-known Persianized Iranian kawli immigrant based in the Netherlands, is polluting a serious thread about the armed forces of Oman, just like the previous trolls did.

Kindly take a look at this thread and the derailing being done a few pages back.

@WebMaster @The Eagle (the moderator that banned me back then - see I have no problem admitting to being wrong but everyone should be punished equally especially the ones who start the insults and trolling first in order to provoke people deliberately while knowing that they are writing nonsense - this for some unknown reason did not happen and in fact I would like an public explanation here)


----------



## drmeson

Sharif Al Hijaz's qoutes from previous pages of this thread. I have wasted my time and combined them for convenience and future reference. 

Him = Bold
My Commentary = Regular

*"There is not a single South Asian ethnic group that is lighter skinned on average than Arabs. Let alone better looking. Unless you find Dravidian looking facial features attracting." *(Literally jeez)
*
Similarly when millions of your likes claim Arab ancestry while we never claim your ancestry, this also shows who is more desired. *(Pakistanis are not desiring to be saoodis, lol)

*Even the darker skinned Arabs have completely different facial features. They look much more manly which is due to lack of Dravidian features. *(Calling pakistanis has non manly)
*
Many South Asians have a baby face. Very prominent among women in particular but not only. *(No they are not baby faced)

*most South Asian are Dravidians and the rest are mixed with them heavily genetically as confirmed by DNA. *(Why is it a wrong thing to be dravidian ?)

*Pakistanis and South Asians have this South Asian skin tone (Dravidian inspired) while Arabs (the darkest non-Afro-Arabs) have a dark olive skin tone common in the MENA region. *(ROFL-COPTER)

Talking about some saudi woman *She has a beautiful Arabian/Semitic/Middle Eastern look. Nothing Indian about her the slightest.*(Implying that Indians/Pakistanis are ugly or cant be beautiful)

*If one finds hairy, big nosed, unibrow, fake hair color looking Gypsies attractive compared to world famous Arabian beauty, then that is their problem.* (If that doesn't get this abusive chimp banned than what would? )

*Everyone knows the beauty of Arab women. No need to impress some South Asians here, lol. Their men in the GCC are desperate to marry local Arab women. *(Implying that South asian men lesser beings and perverts who lust after some saoodi women)

*In the West Arab women are very much sought after. Never heard anything about South Asian women.*

Using the word dravidian as an insult, *Ok, Dravidian. Arabian beauty is world famous and well-known across the world. Your likes on the other hand are ignored. *(Calling indians and pakistans as ignored or ugly worldwide)
*
You on the other hand are located next to the Dravidian hotspot that is South Asia. Home to almost 1 billion Dravidians. *(pakistanis are Indo aryans and Iranians)

*So stick to your Gypsies and we will stick to our beautiful women. The last people on the planet that we have to impress is your likes as we see the ground reality every day in the GCC. Millions of your likes claim Arab ancestry while I am yet to see a single Arab claim your ancestry or proudly try to display it. That's the harsh reality. Not to say that you have been influenced by us 1000 times more than the other way around. So we understand your obsession about the 500 million Arabs. A lot of butthurt and inferiority complexes is involved. After all millions of your likes are feed by us directly.*

After posting pics of pakistani sportsman who in my opinion are better built than most lazy saoodi, *No average Saudi Arabian or non-Afro-Arab Arab has this skin color on average.*

*It's some butthurt Dravidian troll that is obsessed about the 500 million Arabs. *(using dravidian as an insult again)
*
In a parallel universe Dravidian. In the real world your likes are banned from entering malls in Qatar (or used to be) because you facial features are easily spotted as being non-Arab and that's not a compliment. *(Have some shame Saudi, indians and pakistanis are running your country for you)
*
Dravidian, your trolling is useless. Nobody takes its seriously. *(Using dravidian as an insult again)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Problem with this Saudi is that he tries to say that all Saudis, Emirates and other khaleejis have the look of the Levant people (lebanon etc). So he looks for better looking arab-speaking people and then he says look this is how khaleej people look like.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

drmeson said:


> Sharif Al Hijaz's qoutes from previous pages of this thread. I have wasted my time and combined them for convenience and future reference.
> 
> Him = Bold
> My Commentary = Regular
> 
> *"There is not a single South Asian ethnic group that is lighter skinned on average than Arabs. Let alone better looking. Unless you find Dravidian looking facial features attracting." *(Literally jeez)
> *
> Similarly when millions of your likes claim Arab ancestry while we never claim your ancestry, this also shows who is more desired. *(Pakistanis are not desiring to be saoodis, lol)
> 
> *Even the darker skinned Arabs have completely different facial features. They look much more manly which is due to lack of Dravidian features. *(Calling pakistanis has non manly)
> *
> Many South Asians have a baby face. Very prominent among women in particular but not only. *(No they are not baby faced)
> 
> *most South Asian are Dravidians and the rest are mixed with them heavily genetically as confirmed by DNA. *(Why is it a wrong thing to be dravidian ?)
> 
> *Pakistanis and South Asians have this South Asian skin tone (Dravidian inspired) while Arabs (the darkest non-Afro-Arabs) have a dark olive skin tone common in the MENA region. *(ROFL-COPTER)
> 
> Talking about some saudi woman *She has a beautiful Arabian/Semitic/Middle Eastern look. Nothing Indian about her the slightest.*(Implying that Indians/Pakistanis are ugly or cant be beautiful)
> 
> *If one finds hairy, big nosed, unibrow, fake hair color looking Gypsies attractive compared to world famous Arabian beauty, then that is their problem.* (If that doesn't get this abusive chimp banned than what would? )
> 
> *Everyone knows the beauty of Arab women. No need to impress some South Asians here, lol. Their men in the GCC are desperate to marry local Arab women. *(Implying that South asian men lesser beings and perverts who lust after some saoodi women)
> 
> *In the West Arab women are very much sought after. Never heard anything about South Asian women.*
> 
> Using the word dravidian as an insult, *Ok, Dravidian. Arabian beauty is world famous and well-known across the world. Your likes on the other hand are ignored. *(Calling indians and pakistans as ignored or ugly worldwide)
> *
> You on the other hand are located next to the Dravidian hotspot that is South Asia. Home to almost 1 billion Dravidians. *(pakistanis are Indo aryans and Iranians)
> 
> *So stick to your Gypsies and we will stick to our beautiful women. The last people on the planet that we have to impress is your likes as we see the ground reality every day in the GCC. Millions of your likes claim Arab ancestry while I am yet to see a single Arab claim your ancestry or proudly try to display it. That's the harsh reality. Not to say that you have been influenced by us 1000 times more than the other way around. So we understand your obsession about the 500 million Arabs. A lot of butthurt and inferiority complexes is involved. After all millions of your likes are feed by us directly.*
> 
> After posting pics of pakistani sportsman who in my opinion are better built than most lazy saoodi, *No average Saudi Arabian or non-Afro-Arab Arab has this skin color on average.*
> 
> *It's some butthurt Dravidian troll that is obsessed about the 500 million Arabs. *(using dravidian as an insult again)
> *
> In a parallel universe Dravidian. In the real world your likes are banned from entering malls in Qatar (or used to be) because you facial features are easily spotted as being non-Arab and that's not a compliment. *(Have some shame Saudi, indians and pakistanis are running your country for you)
> *
> Dravidian, your trolling is useless. Nobody takes its seriously. *(Using dravidian as an insult again)





What don't you understand? I am not racially abusing anyone that is not doing the same against my people. I already told you that I reply in similar kind. Besides I was for God knows what reason banned for what I wrote in that thread while my opponents (despite starting the insults) were not banned. You are crying to the moderatos and asking them for punishing me twice for the same "crime". Talk about you confirming being an even bigger sissy than previously imagined.

Now let's take a look at your nonsense:

Post 372:

"My post was for fellow middle eastern people, saudis, iranian, turkish etc ... You dont belong to our group, you dont matter in this thread. Stop being insecure."

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/if-t...-mecca-and-medina.494229/page-25#post-9457326

Post 380:

"and this aint even your fight indo ... you want me to list the glorious names your kind is given in countries of your arab allies lol ?

report me or whatever like i care"

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/if-t...-mecca-and-medina.494229/page-26#post-9457375

"Irony here is that we all are very similar to eachother, more so than many can realize. I see same behavior all over the internet. I was once like this in my teens and years that followed. I had folders of links, pics, video links so that i can generate answers in response in no time ... like you I had multiple accounts too, i got banned, i came back, i checked the boards like every hour. With my glorious 10000 posts what did I change ? did i convert my enemy saudis into pro iranians ? no ... would you change iranians into pro saudis ? no ... then whats the point of ruining your sleep."

Post 368.

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/if-t...-mecca-and-medina.494229/page-25#post-9457282

Post 92:

"If Pakistan was Pashtun or Baloch dominated country then it could have been part of the Irano-Turkic family but it is not. Majority of the population (by race) is indian and so is the culture. Indo-brachid is the most common phentotype in pakistan as far as I have seen even among the upper class living in western countries. The ancient Iranic migrant indo-Sychtian pheno is almost absorbed by majority brachid over the centuries as it seems.

Most of the iranian population lives in north west and most of the pakistanis live on east side of pakistan so two populations have never been truly connected to have exchanged phenos.

Except for Pashtuns or Baloch and Irano-Turk invasions, pakistan and Iranic plateau has no connection."

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/iran...of-its-own-rouhani.511355/page-7#post-9753718

Post 97:

"offcourse, no internet troll can change history, pakistanis got their religion from Irano-turk invasions.

... Now how they got converted is another debate ... What I find funny is that they name their missiles on names of their Irano-Turk rapists and conquerors. Tajiks, Afghans, Turkmens, Turko-Mongols, Uzbeks, Ethnic Persians ... almost everyone has invaded pakistan and ruled it for centuries."

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/iran...of-its-own-rouhani.511355/page-7#post-9753718

Post 115:

"my raped kind is called Oghuz Turks lol, Turkmen-Azeri borijgini-ghavanlu turk in particular. You need a history lesson (wiki session)

heard these names like ? Ghori ? Tughlagh, Lodhi, Ghaznavis, Timurid, Moghal, Afshari, Abdali (etc). They were your invaders and rulers for centuries and centuries. They gave you Islam and you name your weapons on their names now to piss off Indians (most of them attacked Delhi I suppose). All of them were Turko-Iranic warlords not pakistanis.

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/iran...as-extension-of-its-own-rouhani.511355/page-8

Of course that does not include all of your other permanently banned users and numerous times where you insulted Pakistanis, Indians and many other peoples.

Once again everyone can take a look at that thread and see who started the insults and who started trolling (knowing this well in advance) out of the blue in a otherwise serious and informative thread.

BTW, I was already banned for a month while those trolls did not even get a ban for writing similar posts (now deleted but not all of them).

Once again do you want the moderators to punish me twice for the same crime of replying in a similar manner to trolls who initiated the trolling? How dumb are you again?

Post 127 speaks for itself. Not going to repeat myself or waste my time on two irrelevant turkified/persianized immigrants here.

I have nothing to hide here unlike you so I am quoting the Webmaster and the moderator who banned me back then but did not ban his two compatriots (especially one of them) who started the insulting and trolling in a otherwise serious and informative thread.

@WebMaster @The Eagle



Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Problem with this Saudi is that he tries to say that all Saudis, Emirates and other khaleejis have the look of the Levant people (lebanon etc). So he looks for better looking arab-speaking people and then he says look this is how khaleej people look like.



Levantine people (no such people) are Arabs and Semites like Arabians. In fact genetically, 80% of all Levantines are originally from neighboring Arabia. In fact Southern Levant is a part of historical Arabia. There is no large difference at all other than a slightly more olive skin tone in Arabia from nature. In fact all of Northern Arabia (half of KSA) is largely identical to Levant genetically, culturally, in terms of dialect, geography, history etc. Not only that Saudi Arabians are not "Gulf Arabs" as no such thing exists. it's an Arabic dialect (only spoken by 500.000 people in KSA), traditional dance and currency only. Besides Arab men from the GCC are well-knwon for their looks and desired by many women worldwide. The best looking man (according to, apparently, many sources) is a Gulf Arab from UAE. Omar al-Borkan. The stereotypical Gulf Arab fashion look is also well-known.

















Typical features and look (facial). No doubt about their origin.

Yes, those 500 + photos of Saudi Arabians (mostly much better looking than what I have seen in similar threads from your people) are not Saudi Arabians but Martians.

BTW Arabian beauty is world famous and has been recorded in ancient texts from all relevant civilizations whether from the West (Greek and Roman writings) or the Middle East or East (China). I can post plenty of sources that confirm this.

Now get lost from this section, troll, as you have nothing to add other than moronic trolling when owned like I just did. Hence your moronic one-liners.

Aside from this, who says that Lebanese people (3-4 million people) are better looking? Do you know that most Lebanese people are actually Palestinians. Where do most Palestinians originate from or have heavily admixture from as confirmed by all DNA tests. Yes, you guessed it right, Arabia. Neighboring Hijaz in particular. Based on what exactly? I always hear this from non-Arabs. Most actual Arabs don't think this is the case. KSA has much more diversity which is mostly considered as better. We have more people looking similar to Lebanese than there are Lebanese citizens but we also have people who have many more varieties which is great.

BTW here is another thing that I have only seen from Saudi Arabian DNA tests: (100% indigenously Middle Eastern in terms of ancestry):






Take a look at the Youtube comments below that video from people across the world, including your supposed compatriots


----------



## TurkeyForever

FACT:
Arabs are mixed with blacks.

FACT:
sharif al-hijaz is a loser

This idiot has a word file, he uses the exact same images on different threads, here is proof.

A thread post by him 2 days ago:
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/arabic-a-language-of-the-future.481767/page-6#post-9790526

His post with exact same images on another thread:
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/fake...ts-announce-curfew.513655/page-7#post-9796225

This guy is a LOSER no doubt!


----------

